# الرد على أوهام تنبؤ الكتاب المقدس و المسيح بالنبى محمد ( رداً على جريدة الخميس 19 - 9 - 2012 )



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

:new5:سلام المسيح لكل من يقبله ولا سلام قال الرب للأشرار :new5:​ 

الحقيقة لفت نظرى للموضوع , موضوع أخى الغالى *سمعان الاخميمى* فى رد ابونا مكارى يونان , و ها نحن نضع موضوع رد ابونا و من ثم نضع مصدر الشبهة و ننقلها و من ثم فنرد عليها : رد من ابونا مكارى على جريدة تدعى اعتراف المسيح بنبوة رسول الاسلام

أما مصدر الشبهة فهو جريدة الخميس بتاريخ الأربعاء 19 سبتمبر - 02:33مساء :
http://www.elkhamis.com/News-55616950.html

و ها هو نص الشبهة :



> *كتب : إيهاب عبد الجواد *
> هجمات  شرسة يشنها مجموعة من الحاقدين بدافع الجهل أو التأمر على على الإسلام  والمسلمين لوصمهم بالإرهاب والتطرف ، وكلما اقبل الأوربيين والأمريكان على  الدخول في الإسلام ارتجفت قلوب الحاقدين ودفعهم الغل إلى توجيه السهام  والطعنات و خرجت علينا مجموعات من أصحاب الأفكارالشاذة المرتبطة بالصهيونية  العالمية تستفز جموع المسلمين المخلصين البسطاء.. وتستدرجهم لارتكاب  حماقات ناتجة عن انفعالات صادقة تم توجيهها بشكل خاطئ فتحدث الفتنة بين  المسلمين والمسيحيين .. بأفعال حقيرة فتارة يحرقون المصحف وتارة ينتجون  فيلم مسيء عن سيد البشرية وبدلا من خروج ملايين المسلمين في بقاع الأرض  للتعبير عن رفضهم لهذا الفيلم المسيء بشكل حضاري يعبر عن حقيقة الإسلام   ورُقيه اندس بينهم من أرادو تعطيل مسيرة اعتلاء الحركات الإسلامية للحكم  في بلادنا لتشويه الإسلام .. ولو كلف هؤلاء الحاقدين على الإسلام أنفسهم  بدراسة تعاليمة السمحة لعلموا أن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم المبعوث  رحمة للعالمين هو خاتم المرسلين .. ولو فتشوا في "الكتاب المقدس" لوجدوا  الآيات والدلائل على صدق دعوته ورسالته التي بشر بها المسيح عليه السلام..  ولو كلفوا أنفسهم لا بقراءة "القرآن "فهم لا يؤمنون به بل بقراءة "أسفار  التوراة"  لوجدوا البرهان والدليل على رسالته  في البشرى التي بشر بها الله  عز وجل نبيه موسى في سفر التثنية  الذي يؤمن به المسيح } *أُقِيمُ  لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي  فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ  الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِكَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ  بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ*.*{*( التثنية 18  :18،19 ).تلك الأية التي حافظ عليها علماء بني إسرائيل ظنا منهم أن النبي  سيأتي من بينهم ليفاجئوا أن نبي أخر الزمان من نسل إسماعيل وليس من نسل  إسحق .. فيحاربونه وينكرونه ويحاولن تفسيرها على غير الحقيقة  وتابعهم  علماء الكتاب المقدس بأن المقصود بها المسيح عليه السلام أو يشوع بن نون ..  ولو نظرنا  إلى كلمة }*مِثْلَكَ*{  لوجدانا المثلية مع  موسى لا تنطبق إلا على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فالمسيح عليه السلام ولد  بمعجزة إلهية من أم بغير أب أما النبي محمد فهو مثل موسى كلاهم ولد من أب  وأم بطريقة عادية .. والمسيح عليه السلام لم يأتي بشريعة جديدة بل قال :  }لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء .ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل  {  )متى 5:17).. أما محمد فهو مثل موسى جاء بشريعة لها أوامر وعقوبات كالجلد  والرجم .. النبي محمد قاد شعبا وخاض حروبا وغزوات مثل موسى الذي واجه  الطاغية فرعون وقاد بني إسرائيل خارج مصر .. المسيح عليه السلام ولد وعاش  ولم يمت ( *بل رفعه الله* ) أم محمد عليه السلام فهو مثل موسى كلاهم ولد وعاش ومات ودفن في الأرض "  وما تفسير جملة }*وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ* { إلا مصدقا لقوله تعالى في سورة النجم   *{وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى* (3) *إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى}* (ورغم محاولة البعض تفسير الآية التوراتية بخلاف الحقيقة  والقول بأن  }*نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ*{  أن النبي محمد من وسط أبناء أعمامهم ( بنو إسماعيل) ترد عليهم أيات الكتاب  المقدس التي وصفت أبناء العم بانهم أبناء الأخ في أكثر من موضع منها }   وَأَوْصِ الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ مَارُّونَ بِتُخْمِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ  بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سِعِيرَ، فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ  فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدًّا لاَ تَهْجِمُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، لأَنِّي لاَ أُعْطِيكُمْ  مِنْ أَرْضِهِمْ وَلاَ وَطْأَةَ قَدَمٍ، لأَنِّي لِعِيسُو قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُ  جَبَلَ سِعِيرَ مِيرَاثًا { ) التثنية 2: 4،5 )فلا ينكر عاقل أن هذه نبؤة  بالنبي محمد .. بل وما أوضح نبؤة سفر إشعيا التي جاء بها *}* أ*وْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».**{*(أشعيا  29 :12) يؤكدها لحظة نزول الوحي على النبي محمد في غار حراء عندما قال  جبريل عليه السلام للنبي محمد ( اقراء فقال .. ما أنا بقارئ فتلى عليه  جبريل قوله تعالي }*اقراء بسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقراء وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان مالم يعلم*  { الغريب أنك تجد من يقول أن هذه النبوءة تخص المسيح عليه السلام بالرغم  من أن النبي الأمي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمسيح كان تلاميذه ينادونه   ( المعلم) وهو الذ كان يجادل علماء بني إسرائيل فكيف يقال عنه أنه ( أمي )  إن نبوءة سفر إشعيا ما هي إلا تصديقا لقوله تعالي في سورة الأعراف *}157 **الَّذِينَ  يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ  مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُمْ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ**لَهُمُ  الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ  إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ فَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي  أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ ۙ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ}*
> ثم  يأتي سفر أشعيا ليحدد مكان هذا النبي وبلدته ومسيرته فيقول { هُوَذَا  عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي.  وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.2 لاَ يَصِيحُ  وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.3 قَصَبَةً  مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى  الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.4 لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ  الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ{.النص  السابق لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فهو عبد الله  ومختاره الذي أخرج الحق للأمم وانتظرت الجزر شريعته، ولم يكل ولم ينكسر  حتى وضع الحق في الأرض وأرشد الناس إلى جميع الحق، فهو صاحب الشريعة  الكاملة التي أتمها الله في عهده، ولم يقبضه إلا بعد اكتمالها} لا يكل ولا  ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض {، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى في سورة المائدة }*اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دين*ا{.  والنبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-هو الذي أخرج الحق لكل الأمم فهو صاحب الرسالة  العالمية لجميع أهل الأرض، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى للنبي في قرآنه }*قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا*{  وكلمة }وضعت روحي عليه{ تعنى النصرة والتأييد من الله ، وهى عامة لجميع  الأنبياء ، ولا يختص بها المسيح من دونهم ، ومثال ذلك ما جاء في الكتاب  المقدس }وكان روح الله على عزريا بن عوديد{، وأيضا ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس  في سفر العدد}يا ليت كل شعب الرب كانوا أنبياء إذا وضع الله روحه  عليهم{.والنص السابق لا ينطبق على المسيح عليه السلام الذي لم يدع أنه قد  أخرج كل الحق للأمم؛ بل قال قبل رحيله } إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم  لكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى  جميع الحق {.. كما أن المسيح أخبرنا في إنجيل متى}{لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف  بيت إسرائيل الضالة}
> { لِتَرْفَعِ  الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا  قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ  لِيَهْتِفُوا.12 لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ  فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.13 الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ  يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ.}من  المعلوم أن دعوة المسيح لم تظهر في الديار التي سكنها قيدار وهي مكة !!  ولا رفعت بها الصحراء صوتها!!… بل  ظهرت في بني إسرائيل،
> ...


و  نبدأ بأقتباس جزء جزء لنرد , علماً بأنى لن أقتبس كُل جزء فى الشبهة , بل  سأقتبس ما به شبهة فقط و لنبدأ معاً بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح :



> ولو كلفوا أنفسهم  لا بقراءة "القرآن "فهم لا يؤمنون به بل بقراءة "أسفار التوراة"  لوجدوا  البرهان والدليل على رسالته  في البشرى التي بشر بها الله عز وجل نبيه موسى  في سفر التثنية  الذي يؤمن به المسيح } *أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا  مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ،  فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ  الَّذِي لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِكَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا  أُطَالِبُهُ*.*{*( التثنية 18 :18،19 ).


هذه النبؤة بلا شك هى عن الرب يسوع المسيح له كُل المجد , و سنثبت هذا من خلال ثلاثة مصادر :
1 - الكتاب المقدس
2 - اقوال الآباء
3 - التفاسير

اولاً 1 - الكتاب المقدس :
يذكر لنا سفر أعمال الرسل بكُل وضوح أن النبى الذى هو مثل موسى هو يسوع المسيح :
[Q-BIBLE]
Act 3:17  «والآن أيها الإخوة أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة عملتم كما رؤساؤكم أيضا. 
Act 3:18  وأما الله فما سبق وأنبأ به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم المسيح قد تممه هكذا. 
Act 3:19  فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب. 
Act 3:20  ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشر به لكم قبل. 
Act 3:21  الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر. 
Act 3:22  *فإن موسى قال للآباء: إن نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من إخوتكم. له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. *
Act 3:23  *ويكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب. *
Act 3:24  وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وأنبأوا بهذه الأيام. 
Act 3:25  أنتم أبناء الأنبياء والعهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلا لإبراهيم: وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. 
Act 3:26  إليكم أولا إذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فها  هى آيات صريحة من الكتاب المقدس تشهد بأن النبؤة عن المسيح مما يُنهى  الشبهة من الأساس , فشهادة السيد المسيح هى روح النبؤة كما يكذر الكتاب المقدس  نفسه ايضاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 19:10  فخررت أمام رجليه لأسجد له، فقال  لي: «انظر لا تفعل! أنا عبد معك ومع إخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع. اسجد  لله. فإن شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و المسيح نفسه أقر ان الكتب تشهد له هو :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 5:39  فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و يشهد القديس بطرس الرسول فى سفر أعمال الرسل عن المسيح أنه :
[Q-BIBLE]
Act 10:43  له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فهل يستشهد صاحب المقال بآيات و ينسى الأخريات ؟!!!

ثانياً 2 - أقوال الآباء :
تكلم القديس كيرلس السكندرى و شهد ان هذه النبؤة هى عن المسيح , فى شرحه لإنجيل يوحنا و شرح الآية رقم 21 من الأصحاح الأول يقول :
"  كان اليهود يعتقدون أن هناك وعد بمجيء ثلاثة أي , المسيح و يوحنا المعمدان  و إيليا , لكي يَصدُق عليهم قول الربِّ " تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ  الْكُتُبَ " ( مت 22 : 29 ). لأنهم حينما سألوا يوحنا المبارك و عرفوا منه  أنه ليس هو المسيح , أجابوا , هل أنت إيليا ؟ و عندما قال لست أنا ,  فبدلاً من أن يسألوه إن كان السابق هو المعمدان ( لأن هذا كان الثالث  المتبقي من الثلاثة ) , فإنهم بجهل يعودون إلى المسيح نفسه , الذي أُعلن  بواسطة الناموس أنه النبي ( الذي سيقيمه الله من بين أخوتهم ) , فنراهم  يقولون " النبى أنت " ؟ - غير عارفين بما أخبرهم به الناموس بواسطة موسى -  فأجاب لا لأنه لم يكن هو المسيح كما أخبرهم قبل ذلك .

شرح إنجيل  يوحنا للقديس كيرلس السكندرى , المجلد الأول , ص147 ,مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس  المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية , نصوص آبائية - 142 - .

فإن كان حتّى الآباء الأوليين قبل الإسلام فهموا أن النبؤة هى عن المسيح , فكيف فهم صاحب المقال أنها عن محمد رسول الإسلام ؟

ثالثاً 3 - التفاسير :
تُخبرنا التفاسير أن هذا النبى هو السيد المسيح بلا شك , و أقتبس على سبيل المثال تفسير أبينا القمص متّى المسكين :






المرجع :








> تلك الأية التي  حافظ عليها علماء بني إسرائيل ظنا منهم أن النبي سيأتي من بينهم ليفاجئوا  أن نبي أخر الزمان من نسل إسماعيل وليس من نسل إسحق .. فيحاربونه وينكرونه  ويحاولن تفسيرها على غير الحقيقة  وتابعهم علماء الكتاب المقدس بأن المقصود  بها المسيح عليه السلام أو يشوع بن نون ..


1 - قد أثبتنا أن المقصود و هو المسيح
2 - من قال أن النبي سيأتى من نسل إسماعيل ابن الجارية المصرية هاجر ؟

يقول الرب فى سفر التكون لأبينا إبراهيم أبو الآباء , أنه بإسحق يدعى له نسلاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Gen 21:12  فقال الله لابراهيم: «لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام ومن اجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لانه باسحاق يدعى لك نسل. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و قال له ايضاً أن العهد يكون مع إسحق و مع نسل إسحق من بعده :
[Q-BIBLE]
Gen 17:19  فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا وتدعو اسمه اسحاق. واقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فإن حتى صاحب المقال لم يقتبس آية و يُحاول تأويلها على هواه !!!



> ولو نظرنا  إلى كلمة }*مِثْلَكَ*{   لوجدانا المثلية مع موسى لا تنطبق إلا على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (  فالمسيح عليه السلام ولد بمعجزة إلهية من أم بغير أب أما النبي محمد فهو  مثل موسى كلاهم ولد من أب وأم بطريقة عادية ..


كُل أنبياء العهد القديم ولدوا من أب و أم فما المشكلة ؟ أين التماثل الفريد الذى بين موسى و النبى محمد رسول الإسلام ؟
فإن الرب قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 18:18  أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فهل النبؤة التى عن النبى الذى هو مثل موسى , يكون مثله فى أنه من أب و أم ؟ و عجبى !!



> والمسيح عليه  السلام لم يأتي بشريعة جديدة بل قال : }لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو  الأنبياء .ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل  { )متى 5:17).. أما محمد فهو مثل موسى  جاء بشريعة لها أوامر وعقوبات كالجلد والرجم ..


هو كُل واحد هيجى بشريعة جديدة و مولود من أب و أم أصبح النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى ؟
أما عن الآية التى قالها المسيح :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 5:17  «لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فلا أعلم كيف فهمها صاحب المقال ؟
فهو  قال أنه ما جاء لينقُض بل ليُكمل , لو صاحب المقال يرى أن محمد لم يأتِ  ليُكمل بل لينقُض فهو لا تنطبق عليه أى نبؤة من نبؤات الكتاب المقدس إلا  تلك الآيات التى تتكلم عن الأنبياء و المسحاء الكذبة , فالكتب يقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Gal 1:9  كما سبقنا فقلنا أقول الآن أيضا: إن كان أحد يبشركم بغير ما قبلتم، فليكن «أناثيما». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
أى  إذا كان محمد قد جاء و بشرنا بخلاف ما بشرنا الكتاب المقدس و الرسل و  الآباء و استلمناه عن التقليد قليكُن أناثيما , و هى كلمة يونانية تعنى ملعوناً أو محروماً ( أى محروم من الحياة الأبدية )
فلا يكُن محمد رسول الإسلام أحد الأنبياء الحقيقيين بل أحد الأنبياء الكذبة



> النبي محمد قاد شعبا وخاض حروبا وغزوات مثل موسى الذي واجه الطاغية فرعون وقاد بني إسرائيل خارج مصر ..


1 - و هل أى أحد قاد غزوات و حروباً و مولود من أب و أم و معه شريعة جديدة و مخالفة للكتاب المقدس يكون هو النبى ؟

2 - من قال أن موسى خاض غزوات ؟



> المسيح عليه السلام ولد وعاش ولم يمت ( *بل رفعه الله* ) أم محمد عليه السلام فهو مثل موسى كلاهم ولد وعاش ومات ودفن في الأرض


بل  رفعه الله دى فى القرآن عندك , لكن عندنا مات على خشبة الصليب و دُفن و  قام , ثم هو كُل واحد هيموت و يُدفن يصبح النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى ؟ و  عجبى !!



> "  وما تفسير جملة }*وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ* { إلا مصدقا لقوله تعالى في سورة النجم   *{وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى* (3) *إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى}*


و أجعل كلامى فى فمه هذا يحدث مع كُل الانبياء أن يكون كلام الرب على فمهم , و تنطبق أيضاً على المسيح على سبيل المثال حينما قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 12:49  لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية: ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فمن أين أقتصر صاحب المقال ان هذا الكلام هو عن محمد رسول الإسلام ؟

و أضيف إلى هذا ما أتى فى تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى عن أن المسيح هو النبى الذى مثل موسى واضعاً الآتى فى تفسيره لكلمة " مثلى " :

مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:-
-1 كلاهما من شعب إسرائيل من وسطهم ومن إخوتهم.
-2 نجا كل منهما من مؤامرة أحد الملوك فى طفولته وفى كل مؤامرة إستشهد أطفال كثيرين
-3 موسى ترك القصر ليفتقد شعبه والمسيح أخلى ذاته ليفتقد شعبه وكلاهما فضل أن يتألم مع شعبه
-4 الشعب اليهودى رفض موسى قاضيًا ورفضوا المسيح ملكًا وكثيرًا ما تذمروا على المسيح وعلى
موسى
-5 أعمال كليهما صاحبها معجزات كثيرة
-6 كلاهما أنقذ شعبه من العبودية
-7 كلم الله شعبه عن طريق عبده موسى والمسيح هو كلمة الله
-8كلاهما وسيط بين الله و الناس
 -9 موسى كان راعيًا للخراف والمسيح كان الراعى الصالح
-10 كلاهما صام 40 يومًا
-11 الله أعطى الشريعة لموسى على جبل والمسيح بدأ حياته العملية على جبل التطويبات
-12 موسى وجهه لمع بعد ما تجلى له مجد الرب والمسيح تجلى مجده أمام تلاميذه
-13 المسيح إختار 12 تلميذًا و 70 رسو ً لا وموسى عين 12 رئيسًا للأسباط و 70 شيخًا
لمعاونته
( -14 موسى رحب بألداد وميداد حين تنبآ والمسيح لم يمنع من يخرج الشياطين (لو 50،49:9
-15 كلاهما بارك الشعب فى نهاية خدمته
-16 شفاعة موسى عن شعبه وكونه يفضل أن يموت عوض شعبه يشبه محبة المسيح فى فدائه
-17 مات كلاهما على جبل
( 10:34 + مر 15:6 + -18 كان موسى نبيًا وكذلك المسيح (تث 15:18
( -19 موسى كان ملكًا فى يشورون (تث 5:33 ) والمسيح أخذ كرسى داود أبيه (لو 33،32:1
-20 موسى أخذ وظيفة كاهن (مز 6:99 ) والمسيح كان رئيس كهنة
-21 كلاهما كان وسيط عهد والعهدين كانا مختومين بالدم
-22 موسى أسس كنيسة العهد القديم والمسيح أسس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد
-23 موسى كان قاضيًا لشعبه والمسيح هو الديان.
-24 لم يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية من قدم الشريعة الإلهية سوى موسى والسيد المسيح.
هذا من ناحية الرمز لكن يجب ألا ننسى أن موسى نبى أرسله الله أما المسيح فإبن الله.
وموسى كان له ضعفاته أما المسيح فلم يكن له خطية. وشفاعة المسيح دائمة أبدًا وهى شفاعة كفارية أما
شفاعة موسى فهى شفاعة توسلية.



> (ورغم محاولة البعض تفسير الآية التوراتية بخلاف الحقيقة  والقول بأن  }*نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ*{  أن النبي محمد من وسط أبناء أعمامهم ( بنو إسماعيل) ترد عليهم أيات الكتاب  المقدس التي وصفت أبناء العم بانهم أبناء الأخ في أكثر من موضع منها }   وَأَوْصِ الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ مَارُّونَ بِتُخْمِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ  بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سِعِيرَ، فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ  فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدًّا لاَ تَهْجِمُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، لأَنِّي لاَ أُعْطِيكُمْ  مِنْ أَرْضِهِمْ وَلاَ وَطْأَةَ قَدَمٍ، لأَنِّي لِعِيسُو قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُ  جَبَلَ سِعِيرَ مِيرَاثًا { ) التثنية 2: 4،5 )


أما عن موضوع " إخوتهم " فالمقصود هم بنى إسرائيل , و لنرى الآية فى سياقها كاملة و ليس كما قصها المعترض :
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 18:15  «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 
Deu  18:16  حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود  أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت 
Deu 18:17  قال لي الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. 
Deu 18:18  أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. 
Deu 18:19  ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه. 
Deu 18:20  وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 
Deu 18:21  وإن قلت في قلبك: كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب؟ 
Deu 18:22  فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

كيف  يقول " من وسطك " ( و هو يُكلم بنى اسرائيل ) فيكون النبى من وسطهم , و فى  نفس الوقت يقول " من إخوتك " ( و هو يقصد بهم بنى إسماعيل كما فهم المعترض  ) ؟؟؟
فإذاً من سياق الآية يتضح من المقصود من " إخوتك " هم بنى  إسرائيل ( ولا أعلم ما دخل عيسو بالموضوع فعيسو أخ ليعقوب أى انه ابن إسحق  !! )
و نضع آيات أخرى لتشهد بهذا :

[Q-BIBLE]
Exo 2:11  وحدث في تلك الايام لما كبر موسى انه خرج الى اخوته لينظر في اثقالهم فراى رجلا مصريا يضرب رجلا عبرانيا من اخوته 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
Exo 4:18  فمضى موسى ورجع الى يثرون حميه وقال له: «انا اذهب وارجع الى اخوتي الذين في مصر لارى هل هم بعد احياء». فقال يثرون لموسى: «اذهب بسلام». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
Lev 10:6  وقال موسى لهارون والعازار وايثامار ابنيه: «لا تكشفوا رؤوسكم ولا تشقوا ثيابكم لئلا تموتوا ويسخط على كل الجماعة. واما اخوتكم كل بيت اسرائيل فيبكون على الحريق الذي احرقه الرب. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
Num 18:6  هئنذا قد أخذت إخوتكم اللاويين من بين بني إسرائيل عطية لكم معطين للرب ليخدموا خدمة خيمة الاجتماع. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 15:12  «إذا بيع لك أخوك العبراني أو أختك العبرانية وخدمك ست سنين ففي السنة السابعة تطلقه حرا من عندك. 
[/Q-BIBLE]



> فلا ينكر عاقل أن هذه نبؤة بالنبي محمد ..


بل يُنكر كُل قارئ للكتاب المقدس بعقلية صحيحة أن هذه النبؤة هى عن محمد رسول الإسلام , تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب المقدسة

:new5:مجداً للثالوث الأقدس :new5:​ 
يُتبع ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

:new5: سلام المسيح لكل من يقبله ولا سلام قال الرب للأشرار :new5:


نستكمل الرد بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح :




> بل وما أوضح نبؤة سفر إشعيا التي جاء بها *}* أ*وْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».**{*(أشعيا   29 :12) يؤكدها لحظة نزول الوحي على النبي محمد في غار حراء عندما قال   جبريل عليه السلام للنبي محمد ( اقراء فقال .. ما أنا بقارئ فتلى عليه   جبريل قوله تعالي }*اقراء بسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقراء وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان مالم يعلم*   { الغريب أنك تجد من يقول أن هذه النبوءة تخص المسيح عليه السلام بالرغم   من أن النبي الأمي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمسيح كان تلاميذه  ينادونه   ( المعلم) وهو الذ كان يجادل علماء بني إسرائيل فكيف يقال عنه  أنه ( أمي )  إن نبوءة سفر إشعيا ما هي إلا تصديقا لقوله تعالي في سورة  الأعراف *}157 **الَّذِينَ  يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ  الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ  مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  وَالْإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُمْ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ  الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ**لَهُمُ  الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْخَبَائِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ  إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي  كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ فَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ  وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي  أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ ۙ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ}*


من قال أن هذه النبؤة هى عن المسيح ؟
من قال أن هذه نبؤة اصلاً ؟
هذا ذكر لبعض شرور اليهود و ريائهم !!

فلنأخذ الآيات فى سياقها :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 29:9  توانوا وابهتوا. تلذذوا واعموا. قد سكروا وليس من الخمر. ترنحوا وليس من المسكر. 
Isa 29:10  لأن الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات وأغمض عيونكم. الأنبياء ورؤساؤكم الناظرون غطاهم. 
Isa 29:11  وصارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه لعارف الكتابة قائلين: «اقرأ هذا» فيقول: «لا أستطيع لأنه مختوم». 
Isa 29:12  أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له: «اقرأ هذا» فيقول: « لا أعرف الكتابة». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فهو يقول أن جميع الرؤى مثل كلام السفر المختوم , أى انهم لا يفهمون الرؤى و كلام الله , و هذا تركوا الرب , فيُدفع الكتاب لمن يعرف الكتابة :
نجده لا يستطيع لإن السفر مختوم
و من ثم يعطوه لمن لا يعرف الكتابة , فنجده ايضاً لا يستطيع لإنه لا يعرف الكتابة , فالعارف ان يقرأ لم يقرأ و غير العارف ايضاً لم يقرأ , لإنهم سكروا و ليس من الخمر
و ترنحوا و ليس من المسكر
لأن الرب قد سكب عليهم روح سبات وأغمض عيونهم.
فهذا هو الشعب الذى قال عنه الرب ايضاً فى بداية السفر :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 1:3  الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف. شعبي لا يفهم». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و يستكمل الرب قائلاً و موضحاً لماذا لا يقرأ العارف الكتابة و الغير عارف :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 29:13  فقال السيد: «لأن هذا الشعب قد اقترب إلي بفمه وأكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة 
Isa 29:14  لذلك هئنذا أعود أصنع بهذا الشعب عجبا وعجيبا فتبيد حكمة حكمائه ويختفي فهم فهمائه». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فهذا الشعب , و ليس شخصاً بعينه الذى منهم من يُدفع له الكتاب و هو عارف الكتابة ولا يقرأ , و منهم من لا يعرف الكتابة ولا يقرأ ايضاً , قد أقترب من الرب بفمه و شفتيه أما قلبه فبعيد عن الرب

و واضح من سياق الآيات انه يتكلم عن شعب بأكمله وليس شخص بعينه :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 29:9  توانوا وابهتوا. تلذذوا واعموا. قد سكروا وليس من الخمر. ترنحوا وليس من المسكر. 
Isa 29:10  لأن الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات وأغمض عيونكم. الأنبياء ورؤساؤكم الناظرون غطاهم. 
Isa 29:11  وصارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه لعارف الكتابة قائلين: «اقرأ هذا» فيقول: «لا أستطيع لأنه مختوم». 
Isa 29:12  أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له: «اقرأ هذا» فيقول: « لا أعرف الكتابة». 
Isa 29:13  فقال السيد: «لأن هذا الشعب قد اقترب إلي بفمه وأكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عني وصارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة 
Isa 29:14  لذلك هئنذا أعود أصنع بهذا الشعب عجبا وعجيبا فتبيد حكمةحكمائه ويختفي فهم فهمائه».
[/Q-BIBLE]

فواضح أن الكلام عن شعب بنى اسرائيل , ما دخل محمد رسول الإسلام بالموضوع اصلاً ؟


:new5: مجداً للثالوث الأقدس :new5:

*رد الأخ المُبارك* *يوحنا المصري* :



> بل وما  أوضح نبؤة سفر إشعيا التي جاء بها } أوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ  يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ  أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».{(أشعيا 29 :12) يؤكدها لحظة نزول الوحي على النبي  محمد في غار حراء عندما قال جبريل عليه السلام للنبي محمد ( اقراء فقال ..  ما أنا بقارئ فتلى عليه جبريل قوله تعالي }اقراء بسم ربك الذي خلق خلق  الإنسان من علق اقراء وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان مالم يعلم


عجبت  لهؤلاء الكتاب فتارة يرمون الانجيل بالتحريف و التبديل و اذا ما افحمهم  البرهان علي صحة كتاب الله انقلبوا مؤمنين بالتوراة و الانجيل يطلبون شيئا  من نورهما ليستدلوا به علي حقيقة نبي الاسلام و نبؤته 
و ها الان يطلع علينا هذا الكاتب ليعيد تكرار نبؤات او ايات و يقتطفهامن سياق النص لتساير اهواءه و يخدع بها البسطاء 
فما هو سياق النص في هذه الاية ؟
و هل هي نبؤة عن اي شخص ؟

يتحدث هذا الاصحاح من بدايته عن الويلين الثاني و الثالث من الستة ويلات التي نطق بها الله علي لسان اشعياء النبي 
و كانت هذه الفقرة تتحدث عن الجهل و ما ادي اليه من فساد 
و قد تسبب جهلهم في توانيهم و تركهم مشورة الانبياء الموجودين بينهم و لم يتقبلوا ان يتفهموا في وصايا الله 
كما يقول السيد الرب 
قَدْ هَلَكَ شَعْبِي مِنْ عَدَمِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ رَفَضْتَ الْمَعْرِفَةَ أَرْفُضُكَ أَنَا 
هو 4 : 6

فهل نبي الاسلام بجهله ادي الي حدوث الخراب و الويلات ؟
هل يقبل المسلم ان يكون النبي هو سبب الخراب لانه جاهل ؟

كما ان الايات لا تتحدث ايضا عن اي نبي و لم يقل اي شخص ان هذه الايات هي نبؤة عن السيد المسيح 
فمن اين اتي بهذة الاكاذيب ؟

هذا هو نص الايات كامل 
وَيَكُونُ كَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْجَائِعُ أَنَّهُ يَأْكُلُ  ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا نَفْسُهُ فَارِغَةٌ. وَكَمَا يَحْلُمُ  الْعَطْشَانُ أَنَّهُ يَشْرَبُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا هُوَ رَازِحٌ  وَنَفْسُهُ مُشْتَهِيَةٌ. هَكَذَا يَكُونُ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ  الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ. 9تَوَانُوا وَابْهَتُوا.  تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمُوا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ.  تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ. 10لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ  عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ  وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ. 11وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا  الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ  لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ  أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ». 12أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ  يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ  أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ». 
اش 29 : 8 - 12

و قد تسبب جهلهم بالوصية و رفضهم لمشورة الانبياء بينهم انهم اصبحوا متوهمون 
و نتيجة هذا الجهل جائت النبوة الواردة هنا بحصار اورشليم 

و قد صار العارف الكتابة كمن لا يعرفها كلهم جاهلون بالوصية الالهية 
و يخترعون اعذارا لكي لا يقرأوا في الوصية فيقول الواحد انه لا يعرف ان  يقرأ و يقول الاخر ان الكتاب غير مفهوم ( مختوم ) و الحقيقة انهم لا يريدون  ان يقرأواو يفهموا الوصية

و هكذا نري مدي جهل الكاتب بالكتاب المقدس و تدليسه حيث اقتطع اية واحدة من  سياقها و صب عليها تفسيره و حتي و هي في هذا الشكل  لا يمكن فهمها بهذه  الطريقة




> { الغريب  أنك تجد من يقول أن هذه النبوءة تخص المسيح عليه السلام بالرغم من أن  النبي الأمي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمسيح كان تلاميذه ينادونه (  المعلم) وهو الذ كان يجادل علماء بني إسرائيل فكيف يقال عنه أنه ( أمي )


بالطبع السيد المسيح كان معلما و حكيما عظيما و لم يقدر احد ان يجاوبه بكلمة
فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.
مت 22 : 46
و قيل فيه 
وَالْمَسِيحِ،3الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ
كو 2 : 3 
و هو حكمة الله
 فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ
1 كو 1 : 24

لكن من قال ان هذة نبؤة عن السيد المسيح 
من قال ان هذة نبؤة عن شخص اصلا 
فقط هذه اوهام في عقل المدلس او محاولة للتضليل لكي يظهرها علي انها نبؤة عن شخص 
فقط للتضليل 

و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد .. امين

*يوحنا المصري*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد الأخ المُبارك** يوحنا المصري :

*


> ثم يأتي  سفر أشعيا ليحدد مكان هذا النبي وبلدته ومسيرته فيقول { هُوَذَا عَبْدِي  الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ  رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.2 لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ  يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.3 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً  لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ  يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.4 لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ  فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ{
> النص السابق لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فهو عبد الله ومختاره الذي أخرج الحق للأمم وانتظرت الجزر شريعته
> ، ولم يكل ولم ينكسر حتى وضع الحق في الأرض وأرشد الناس إلى جميع الحق، فهو  صاحب الشريعة الكاملة التي أتمها الله في عهده، ولم يقبضه إلا بعد  اكتمالها}
> لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض {، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى في سورة  المائدة }اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام  دينا{.




ربما كان لهم شبه العذر حينا اتخذوا ايات من الكتاب المقدس التي تتحدث عن حرب و قتال لان نبي الاسلام كان قتال و رجل جرب 
لكن ان يطبقوا هذه الايات علي نبي الاسلام فهذا هو النصب بعينه و لو كان  بحث قليلا لاضطر ان يخلع هذا اللباس عن محمد و يعتذر عن جهله الشديد لانها  لا تتفق مع حقيقة نبي الاسلام و لا مع سيرته 

فقد قصف رقابا و اطفأ حياة الكثيرين ممن حاربهم
و لم يقصف حياة البشر فحسب بل حرق و قطع نخيل الذين حاربهم و هو قوت و طعام البلاد التي فتحها 

كما جاء في( صحيح البخاري ج 3 ص 11 )
حدثنا ادم حدثنا الليث ابن نافع عن ابن عمر قال :
حرق رسول الله نخل بني النضير و قطع وهي البويرة فنادوه من الحصون يا محمد لقد كنت تنهي عن الفساد و تعيبه و من صنعه . فما  بال قطع النخيل و تحريقها اهو فساد ام اصلاح .. فارتاب بعض اصحابه بجواز  هذا الفعل و تأثروا من اعتراض بني النضير . قيل فنزلت الاية  
 (مَا قَطَعْتُم مِّن لِّينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَائِمَةً عَلَى أُصُولِهَا فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيُخْزِيَ الْفَاسِقِينَ)
الحشر 4

و قال ايضا 
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس ،  حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ويقيموا الصلاة ،  ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام  ، وحسابهم على الله تعالى ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .

و قال
بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتى يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي وجعل الذلة والصغار على من خالف أمري ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح - المحدث: أحمد شاكر - المصدر: مسند أحمد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/122

 و هتف في الشوارع و القري قائلا :

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ  وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ  تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا  تَعْلَمُونَ
(البقرة 216).
وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(البقرة 244).
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى  الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا  مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ
(الأنفال 65).
قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 14).

و هل وضع محمد الحق في الارض ام لا تزال شريعته محصورة في اضيق دائرة في اسيا و شمال افريقيا 
و ها قد مضي علي ظهور شريعته 14 قرنا و جزائر البحار لم تعتنق شريعته 

اذا لا تصح ابدا هذة النبؤة بأي حال ان تكون علي نبي المسلمين 

فمن هو عبد الرب المذكور في هذة النبؤة :

ان كلمة عبد الرب لها معان كثيرة 
ففي بعض الاحيان تأتي بمعني شعب اسرائيل 
و في احيان اخري تأتي بمعني اتقياء الرب 
و في احيان تأتي بمعني السيد المسيح

و لا عجب ان لقب عبد ينطبق علي السيد المسيح فمكتوب عنه 
لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ
(فيليبي2/7)
كما ذكر ذلك عنه القديس متي البشير فيقول 
لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ  الْقَائِلِ: 18«هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي  سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ  بِالْحَقِّ. 19لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ، وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي  الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 20قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً  مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ.  21وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ». 
مت 12 : 17 -21

الي الامان يخرج الحق 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ
مت 11 : 28
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ
يو 14 : 6

الذي اعضده
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، 
يو 5 : 26

سرت به نفسي
وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ  ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي  الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».
مت 17 : 5

لا يكل و لا ينكسر
لم يكل السيد و لم ينكسر امام تجارب ابليس و لا من تعييرات الفريسيين و لا من الموت بل تمم مقاصدة في عمل الفداء و اسس كنيسته و وضع الحق في الارض
 و كلمة الحق تتضمن التعليم الحقيقي و سر الله الذي كان مكتوما منذ الازل 




> وضعت  روحي عليه{ تعنى النصرة والتأييد من الله ، وهى عامة لجميع الأنبياء ، ولا  يختص بها المسيح من دونهم ، ومثال ذلك ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس }وكان روح  الله على عزريا بن عوديد{، وأيضا ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في سفر العدد}يا  ليت كل شعب الرب كانوا أنبياء إذا وضع الله روحه عليهم{




الروح هو الروح القدس و هذا امر واضح جدا حتي من النصوص التي اقتبصها المدلس نفسه 
و لا تعني التعضيد و التأييد بل روح الله روحه لا تعضيدة بل الروح القدس روح الله و هو الذي يعطي تعضيد او قوة او حكمة او تعزيات لكل كما يشاء بحكمته 
كما يقول المرنم 
رُوحُكَ الصَّالِحُ يَهْدِينِي فِي أَرْضٍ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ
مز 134 : 10

و ايضا يتكلم 
وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ
اع 13 : 2
فهل قوة الله او معونته تتكلم

و عندما يكون مع المؤمن فله ثمار 
22وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ 23وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ
غل 5 : 22

بل هو الله فالله و روحه واحد
«يَا حَنَانِيَّا لِمَاذَا مَلأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ  لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَتَخْتَلِسَ مِنْ ثَمَنِ  الْحَقْلِ؟........ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ
اع 5 : 3 - 4

و حل علي المسيح و هو في الهيئة كأنسان 
 وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ  الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ  عَلَيْهِ. 33 وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ، لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي  لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً  وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ، فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ. 34وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ  اللَّهِ».
يو 1 : 32 - 34

و الروح القدس هو واحد مع الاب و  واحد مع الابن ايضا فهو ليس غريبا عن الابن بل هو معه بغير مكيال و لا انفصال و هو الذي قدس احشاء السيدة العذراء مريم ليحقق التجسد الالهي 




> والنص  السابق لا ينطبق على المسيح عليه السلام الذي لم يدع أنه قد أخرج كل الحق  للأمم؛ بل قال قبل رحيله } إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم لكن لا  تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع  الحق
> {.. كما أن المسيح أخبرنا في إنجيل متى}{لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة




كانت ارسالية السيد المسيح الي كل العالم و قد جاء ليحمل خطايا العالم كله و هذا نجدة في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه

النبوات في العهد القديم تشهد ان المسيح اتي لاجل العالم كله 
و منها علي سبيل المثال 

وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ، وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ».
تك 12 : 3
وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي».
تك 22 : 18
لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.
تك 49 : 10
«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ  السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ  الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً  وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ  وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ  وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. 
دا 7 : 13

و اوضح السيد المسيح ان المسيحيين نور العالم
«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ  الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ  لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ  الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى  جَبَلٍ، 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ  الْمِكْيَالِ،بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي  الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ،لِكَيْ  يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ
مت 5 : 13

و يبغضون من امم العالم
حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.
مت 22 :9

و بشارته يكرز بها في كل العالم
وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.
مت 24 : 14
اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا  الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ  هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
مت 26 : 13
وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.
مر 13 : 10

يكرز باسم المسيح الرب في جميع الامم
وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
لو 24 : 47

ارسالية المسيح للعالم
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
يو 3 : 17

و يبذل جسده عن العالم
أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى  الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي  أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».
يو 6 : 51


فقد اتي السيد المسيح للعالم و بذل جسده عن العالم و اعد التلاميذ الذين سوف يحملون البشارة السارة بمغفرة الخطايا الي العالم 
ذلك لان المسيح رأس الكنيسة و الكنيسة جسد المسيح و هو يعمل من خلالها 

فمن المسيح و من الكنيسة جسدة يخرج الحق للامم



و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد ... امين

*يوحنا المصري*

*أيضاً رد الأخ المُبارك** ElectericCurrent *المُمتلئ من الشواهد الكتابية رداً على إتدعاء أن رسالة المسيح غير عالمية :


اثبتنا    أن رسالة المسيح عالمية موجهه إلى جميع الامم    
 الانجيل مكتوب كبشارة للعالم آجمع 
[] الانجيل بحسب مارمتى 28[ 18. فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ  قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى  الأَرْضِ
*19. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.
20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ.  وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ».  آمِينَ. ]إنتهى الاقتباس 

[]الانجيل بحسب مرقس 16[ 14. أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ  مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ  لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ.
*15. وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.
16. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
17. وَهَذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ.
18. يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ  يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ».
19. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ.
20. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَالرَّبُّ  يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. *آمِينَ.]

[]الانجيل بحسب لوقا 24[44. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ  الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ  أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى  وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ».
45. حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ.
46. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي  أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ  الثَّالِثِ
47. وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ* وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
48. وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ.
49. وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي. فَأَقِيمُوا فِي  مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً مِنَ الأَعَالِي».
50. وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجاً إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ.
51. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.
52. فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ
53. وَكَانُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ يُسَبِّحُونَ وَيُبَارِكُونَ اللهَ. آمِينَ.] 

[]الانجيل بحسب متى 24[9. حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ* وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي*.
10. وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً.
11. وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
12. وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.
13. وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.
*14. وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ  فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي  الْمُنْتَهَى.*
15. «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا  دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ  الْقَارِئُ -
16. فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ
17. وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً
18. وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ.
19. وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ!]

[]الانجيل بحسب متى 21[37. فَأَخِيراً أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمُ ابْنَهُ قَائِلاً: يَهَابُونَ ابْنِي!
38. وَأَمَّا الْكَرَّامُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الاِبْنَ قَالُوا فِيمَا  بَيْنَهُمْ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ وَنَأْخُذْ  مِيرَاثَهُ!
39. فَأَخَذُوهُ وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ.
40. فَمَتَى جَاءَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِأُولَئِكَ الْكَرَّامِينَ؟»
41. قَالُوا لَهُ: «أُولَئِكَ الأَرْدِيَاءُ يُهْلِكُهُمْ هَلاَكاً  رَدِيّاً وَيُسَلِّمُ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ آخَرِينَ يُعْطُونَهُ  الأَثْمَارَ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا».
42. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ:  الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ  الزَّاوِيَةِ. مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي  أَعْيُنِنَا؟
43.* لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ.*
44. وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ».
45. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
46. وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ خَافُوا مِنَ الْجُمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِثْلَ نَبِيٍّ. ]

[]الانجيل بحسب مرقس14[ 6. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «اتْرُكُوهَا! لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَهَا؟ قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَناً.
7. لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَمَتَى أَرَدْتُمْ  تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِمْ خَيْراً. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ  مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ.
8. عَمِلَتْ مَا عِنْدَهَا. قَدْ سَبَقَتْ وَدَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ جَسَدِي لِلتَّكْفِينِ.
*9. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ  بِهَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ يُخْبَرْ أَيْضاً بِمَا  فَعَلَتْهُ هَذِهِ تَذْكَاراً لَهَا*».
10. ثُمَّ إِنَّ يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ مَضَى إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيُسَلِّمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ.
11. وَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا فَرِحُوا وَوَعَدُوهُ أَنْ يُعْطُوهُ فِضَّةً.] 
[] الانجيل من يوحنا الاصحاح10 [  قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً::::......
9. أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.
10. اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ  لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.
11. أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.
12. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ  الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ  وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا.
13. وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ.
14. أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي
15. كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.
*16. وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ  الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي  وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.*
17. لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.
18. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي.  لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.  هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».]

* []* اعمال الرسل 15[. فَبَعْدَ مَا  حَصَلَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّهَا  الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنْذُ أَيَّامٍ  قَدِيمَةٍ اخْتَارَ اللهُ بَيْنَنَا أَنَّهُ بِفَمِي يَسْمَعُ الْأُمَمُ  كَلِمَةَ الإِنْجِيلِ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ.
8. وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً.
9. وَلَمْ يُمَيِّزْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِذْ طَهَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ قُلُوبَهُمْ.
10. فَالآنَ لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ اللهَ بِوَضْعِ نِيرٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ  التَّلاَمِيذِ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ نَحْنُ أَنْ نَحْمِلَهُ؟
11. لَكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولَئِكَ أَيْضاً».
12. فَسَكَتَ الْجُمْهُورُ كُلُّهُ. وَكَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ بَرْنَابَا  وَبُولُسَ يُحَدِّثَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مِنَ الآيَاتِ  وَالْعَجَائِبِ فِي الْأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ.
13. وَبَعْدَمَا سَكَتَا قَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ اسْمَعُونِي.
14. سِمْعَانُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ كَيْفَ افْتَقَدَ اللهُ أَوَّلاً الْأُمَمَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ شَعْباً عَلَى اسْمِهِ.
15. وَهَذَا تُوافِقُهُ أَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:
16. سَأَرْجِعُ بَعْدَ هَذَا وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً خَيْمَةَ دَاوُدَ السَّاقِطَةَ وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً رَدْمَهَا وَأُقِيمُهَا ثَانِيَةً
17*. لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  الرَّبَّ وَجَمِيعُ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ يَقُولُ  الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ هَذَا كُلَّهُ.
18. مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ.
19. لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَرَى أَنْ لاَ يُثَقَّلَ عَلَى الرَّاجِعِينَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ*
20. بَلْ يُرْسَلْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الأَصْنَامِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالدَّمِ.
21. لأَنَّ مُوسَى مُنْذُ أَجْيَالٍ قَدِيمَةٍ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ  مَنْ يَكْرِزُ بِهِ إِذْ يُقْرَأُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ».
22. حِينَئِذٍ رَأَى الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ مَعَ كُلِّ الْكَنِيسَةِ  أَنْ يَخْتَارُوا رَجُلَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ فَيُرْسِلُوهُمَا إِلَى  أَنْطَاكِيَةَ مَعَ بُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا: يَهُوذَا الْمُلَقَّبَ  بَرْسَابَا وَسِيلاَ رَجُلَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي الإِخْوَةِ.
23. وَكَتَبُوا بِأَيْدِيهِم*هَكَذَا: «اَلرُّسُلُ  وَالْمَشَايِخُ وَالإِخْوَةُ يُهْدُونَ سَلاَماً إِلَى الإِخْوَةِ  الَّذِينَ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَسُورِيَّةَ وَكِ*يلِيكِيَّةَ:
24. إِذْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا أَنَّ أُنَاساً خَارِجِينَ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا  أَزْعَجُوكُمْ بِأَقْوَالٍ مُقَلِّبِينَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَائِلِينَ أَنْ  تَخْتَتِنُوا وَتَحْفَظُوا النَّامُوسَ - الَّذِينَ نَحْنُ لَمْ  نَأْمُرْهُمْ.
25. رَأَيْنَا وَقَدْ صِرْنَا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ نَخْتَارَ  رَجُلَيْنِ وَنُرْسِلَهُمَا إِلَيْكُمْ مَعَ حَبِيبَيْنَا بَرْنَابَا  وَبُولُسَ
26. رَجُلَيْنِ قَدْ بَذَلاَ نَفْسَيْهِمَا لأَجْلِ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ -
27. فَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا يَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ وَهُمَا يُخْبِرَانِكُمْ بِنَفْسِ الْأُمُورِ شِفَاهاً.
28. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ  عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ:
29. أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبِحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ وَعَنِ الدَّمِ  وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالزِّنَا الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا  فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ».
30. فَهَؤُلاَءِ لَمَّا أُطْلِقُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَجَمَعُوا الْجُمْهُورَ وَدَفَعُوا الرِّسَالَةَ.]

*[]*   أعمال 10[ 4. فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ:* «بِالْحَقِّ أَنَا أَجِدُ أَنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْوُجُوهَ.
35. بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ الَّذِي يَتَّقِيهِ وَيَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَقْبُولٌ عِنْدَهُ.
36. الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ  بِالسَّلاَمِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ.*
37. أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ  الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ  الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا.
38. يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ  الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ.
39. وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ بِكُلِّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ  وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ  عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ.
40. هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً
41. لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ  فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ  بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
42. وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ  الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ دَيَّاناً لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ.
43. لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا».
44. فَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ  الْقُدُسُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ.
45*. فَانْدَهَشَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ كُلُّ مَنْ جَاءَ مَعَ بُطْرُسَ لأَنَّ مَوْهِبَةَ  الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ عَلَى الْأُمَمِ أَيْضاً -*
46. لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ وَيُعَظِّمُونَ اللهَ. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ بُطْرُسُ:
47. «أَتُرَى يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ الْمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ  يَعْتَمِدَ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا نَحْنُ  أَيْضاً؟»
48. وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يَعْتَمِدُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. حِينَئِذٍ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ أَيَّاماً. ]

*[]*اعمال الرسل 26 [ 13. رَأَيْتُ  فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نُوراً مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي  وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي.
14. فَلَمَّا سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً  يُكَلِّمُنِي بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا  تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ
15. فَقُلْتُ أَنَا: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ.
16. *وَلَكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ  لأَنِّي لِهَذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِماً وَشَاهِداً بِمَا  رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ*
17.* مُنْقِذاً إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ*
18. لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ  وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ  بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيباً مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.
19. «مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لَمْ أَكُنْ مُعَانِداً لِلرُّؤْيَا السَّمَاوِيَّةِ
20. بَلْ أَخْبَرْتُ أَوَّلاً الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ  حَتَّى جَمِيعِ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ ثُمَّ الْأُمَمَ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا  وَيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى اللهِ عَامِلِينَ أَعْمَالاً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ.
21. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَمْسَكَنِي الْيَهُودُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَشَرَعُوا فِي قَتْلِي.
22. فَإِذْ حَصَلْتُ عَلَى مَعُونَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ بَقِيتُ إِلَى هَذَا  الْيَوْمِ شَاهِداً لِلصَّغِيرِ وَالْكَبِيرِ. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقُولُ شَيْئاً  غَيْرَ مَا تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ  يَكُونَ:
*23. إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ  أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُنَادِيَ بِنُورٍ  لِلشَّعْبِ وَلِلْأُمَمِ».*]
...

*ElectericCurrent*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 سبتمبر 2012)

:new5:  سلام المسيح لكل من يقبله ولا سلام قال الرب للأشرار :new5:

​


> قيدار وهي مكة !!
> ​


 لا أعرف ما دليله على هذا الإتدعاء ؟
فإذا ذهبنا مثلاً لدائرة المعارف الكتابية نجدها تقول عن قيدار :


*قيدار*​ 
*كلمة       سامية معناها "أسود أو داكن البشرة".       وهو اسم الابن الثاني من أبناء إسماعيل بن       إبراهيم (تك 13:25، 1 أخ 29:1) وهو جد القبائل       العربية التي يطلق عليها هذا الاسم في       النبوات الكتابية من عصر سليمان إلى زمن       السبي البابلي. وفي نبوة إشعياء عن بلاد       العرب (إش 13:21-17) تذكر "قيدار" مع       الدادنيين وتيماء" وكيف أنه في مدة سنة...       يفني كل مجد قيدار (إش 16:21 - وهو ما يدل على       ما بلغته من عظمة في ذلك الوقت - انظر أيضاً       حز 21:27) و"بقية عدد قسى أبطال بني قيدار (وهو       ما يدل على قوتها الحربية) تقل لأن الرب       إله إسرائيل قد تكلم" (عد 17).              *​ *ويذكر       إرميا النبي قيدار مع ممالك حاصور التي       ضربها نبوخذراصر ملك بابل (إرميا 28:49) ومع       أنه لا توجد مراجع تاريخية عن زحف نبوخذ       راصر ملك بابل على قيدار، إلا أن       أشوربانييال ملك أشور يذكر انتصاره على       قيدار، الذي لابد أنه حدث حوالي عام 650 ق.م.       أي قبل الزحف البابلي بنصف قرن وقد اكتشف -       في تل المسخوطة في وادي طميلات في شرقي       دلتا النيل - إناء من الفضة مقدم للالهة       العربية "هانيلات" منقوش عليه اسم       قاين بن جشم ملك قيدار"، وثابت أنه يرجع       إلى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، مما يحتمل       معه أن يكون "جشم" هذا هو "جشم       العربي" عدو نحميا (نح 19:2، 1:6-6).              *​ *والصورة       التي يقدمها لنا الكتاب المقدس عن قيدار       هي صورة شعب من البدو من نسل إسماعيل لم       يكونوا يعبدون الرب (يهوه). ولكن إشعياء       يتنبأ بأنهم سيكونون من الشعوب التي       ستستمتع في المستقبل بملكوت الله (إش 11:42، 60: 7)              *​ *وقد       جعلتهم البيئة الصحراوية أن يقتصر عملهم       على رعاية الماشية ونقل المتاجر، كما أنهم كانوا ينتقلون من مكان إلى مكان سعياً       وراء مصادر المياه المحدود، فلم تكن لهم       بيوت ثابته، بل كانوا يعيشون في خيام       ينقلونها معهم (انظر مز 5:120 نش 5:1) ولهذا       السبب لم يعثر الأثريون على أطلال موقع       باسم "قيدار" وكل ما نستطيع أن       نستخلصه هو أنهم عاشوا في الصحراء السورية       التي تمتد شرقي إسرائيل وإلى حد ما إلى       جنوبها، في القسم الجنوبي مما يسمى الآن       "شرق الأردن"، ويبدو أنهم ذابوا في       القبائل العربية التي كانت تحيط بهم.*​
فين بقى مكّة فى الموضوع ؟

لنرى أيضاً ماذا قال قاموس الكتاب المقدس :
 قِيدَارَ: اسم سامي معناه [قدير أو أسود] وهو ابن إسماعيل الثاني (تك25: 13) . وهو أب لأشهر قبائل العرب و تسمى بلادهم أيضا قيدار (إش21: 16وإر49: 28) . وكانوا في الغالب رعاة متبدين يعيشون في خيام سود وهم البدو (نش1: 5) إلا أنب عضهم كانوا
متمدنين يسكنون المدن وهم الحضر(أش42: 11). وكانوا أصحاب مواش كثيرة وهم بارعون في الحرب و لاسيما في الرمي بالقوس و كان يحاربهم الأشوريون . و قد نكل بهم نبوخذنصر حين زحف بعسكره إلى بلادهم و خربها .
    وقد وجد في تلّ المسخوطة في وادي طوميلات في مصر وعاء من فضة نقش عليه بالحروف الآرامية الاسم "قينو ابن جشم ملك قيدار". ومن هنا نعلم أن جشم المذكور في نح 2: 19 و106 و2 . كان ملك قيدار وأن سلطته كانت تمتّد* من شرق الأردن إلى حدود مصر .*

[FONT=&quot]فين مكّة فى الموضوع ؟ ما الدليل ؟[/FONT]



> وقيدار بن إسماعيل ينسب له العرب  المستعربة، والتي تسمى  أيضا بالعرب العدنانية نسبة إلى عدنان الذي انحدر من  صلب قيدار بن إسماعيل  عليه السلام والديار التي سكنها قيدار هي الديار  التي سكنها إسماعيل، وهي  الديار التي سكنها النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-،  وهى مكة المكرمة..​


 
[FONT=&quot]ما الدليل ؟[/FONT]




> أما (سالع ) فهو جبل سلع بالمدينة المنورة، وهو جبل يقع   غرب المسجد النبوي علي بعد 500 متر تقريبا من سوره الغربي، يبلغ عرضه ما   بين 300 إلي 800 مترا، وارتفاعه 80 مترا، وكان سفح جبل سلع مقر قيادة   المسلمين إذ ضربت خيمة لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم-ورابط عدد من   الصحابة في مواقع مختلفة منه.


[FONT=&quot]و أيضاً ما الدليل ؟
لنرى ماذا قالت دائرة المعارف الكتابية عن سالع ؟
[/FONT]
*سالع*​ 
*كلمة     عبرية معناها " صخرة " ، وقد ترجمت كذلك     فى العدد الثالث من نبوة عوبديا : " تكبر     قلبك قد خدعك أيها الساكن فى محاجئ الصخر     " ( انظر إرميا 49: 16) . والأرجح أنها حيثما     تذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ، فإنها تشير إلى     عاصمة أدوم ، المدينة الحصينة فى وادى موسى     التى اشتهرت باسم " البتراء " ( وهو     معنى " صخرة " فى اللغة اليونانية Petra)               *
*وهى     تقع فى شق صخرى ضيق على الطريق من وادى     الملح إلى أدوم الذى يمر بعقبة عقربيم ، وهو     موقع استراتيجى يكوِّن حصناً منيعاً ( قض1:     36- والأرجح أن المقصود " بالأموريين "     هنا هم " الأدوميون " ) . وقد انتصر     أمصيا ملك يهوذا على أدوم فى وادى الملح ،     وكان من المنطقى أن يتحول بجيشه إلى تلك     القلعة الحصينة (2مل 14: 7) . ومن رأس سالع ألقى     بالأسرى ( العشرة الآلاف ) الذين أخذهم من     أدوم ، فماتوا جميعاً ( 2أخ 25: 12) ، " ودعا     اسمها يقتئيل" ( 2مل 14: 7- ولعلها هي نفس     كلمة " يقوثيئيل " 1أخ 4: 18 التى قد تعنى     " وقاية الله " )            *
*والعبارة     الواردة فى نبوة عوبديا : " الساكن فى     محاجئ الصخر " ، وليست إلا تصويراً حياً     لجبل أدوم ، ذلك الجبل الذى يتميز بلونه     الأرجواني حيث سكن بنو عيسو ، ويمتد نحو     مائة ميل بعرض عشرين ، من الحجر الرخامي     والحجر الجيري الأحمر ، ويعتبر أجمل الصخور     منظراً فى كل العالم .           *
*والأرجح     أيضا أن " سالع " فى نبوة إشعياء ( 16: 1 ،     42: 11) تشير إلى مدينة "البتراء "     العظيمة. ويقول يوسابيوس : إن " البتراء     " مدينة فى العربية فى أرض أدوم وتسمى     أيضا " يقتئيل " ، اما السوريون     فيسمونها " ركيم " على اسم أحد ملوك     مديان، الذى أسسها قبل عصر موسى كما يذكر     يوسيفوس . وكان الوصول إلى " البتراء "     عسيراً والمحاولة محفوفة بالمخاطر، ولكن     الكثيرين من السائحين والمستكشفين زاروها     فى السنوات الأخيرة وسجلوا انطباعاتهم     العميقة عن تلك المدينة الرائعة . وتنتشر     أطلالها فى مساحة شاسعة تحيط بها الجروف     الشاهقة المنحوته فى الصخر ، والتى تنحدر     إلى وادي العربة فى الغرب . وهى قريبة من     قاعدة جبل هور على بعد نحو خمسين ميلاً من     البحر الميت، وإلى الشمال تماماً من منتصف     الطريق بين البحر الميت وخليج العقبة ،     ويسمى هذا الوادي الآن " بوادي موسى "     لارتباطه عند العرب بموسى النبي. ويمكن     الوصول إليها من الجنوب الغربي بطريق شديد     الوعورة، أو بالطريق الرئيسي من الشرق ،     والمدخل إليها عبارة عن شق ضيق عميق لا     يستطيع أن يسير فيه فارسان جنباً إلى جنب     يسمى " السيق " أى الممر ، يبلغ طوله     نحو الميل، ويجري فيه نحو الغرب مجرى ينبع     من " عين موسى  .     وإلى الشرق من هذا الشق الصخري تقع قرية "     إلجى" ، وهى التى يذكرها يوسابيوس باسم     " جايا " ( Gaia)     . وباجتياز هذه القرية ، يشق الممر طريقه فى     غور متعرج تكتنفة أسوار عالية من الصخور .     وعند نهاية الممر يؤخذ المرء بمنظر فى     الغاية من الجمال والروعة ، مناظر هيكل     وقبور ، ومسرح عظيم .. جميعها منحوته في     الصخر بمهارة فائقة ودقة بالغة ، استعصت     علي عوامل الزمن ايناب الدهر ، فالكثير من     النقوش تبدو وكأنها حفرت بالأمس فقط . ويكفي     لإدراك ضخامة هذا العمل ، ان نعرف المسرح     قطره 117 قدماً ، وكان به ثلاثة وثلاثون صفاً     من المقاعد التي كانت تتسع لأكثر من ثلاثة     آلاف متفرج .          *
*كان     من المستحيل تجاهل مثل هذا الموقع الرائع ،     في العصور القديمة ، بل كان من الطبيعي أن     تقوم به مدينة عظيمة . وقد برزت عظمتها في     عهد النبطيين في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد     ، وبدأت تلعب دوراً هاماً في التاريخ ،     فكانت مركزاً هاماً للقوافل التجارية من     الجنوب والغرب والشمال والشرق ، فكانت     تسيطر على الطرق عبر الصحراء إلى الخليج     العربي . وظلت في قبضة النبطيين حتي استولي     عليها الرومان في 106 م ، وأطلق عليها     الامبراطور هادريان اسمه فدعاها "     هادرياناً " ، ولكن سرعان ما اختفي هذا     الاسم وغلب عليها اسم "البتراء" (أي     الصخرة) . وقد رأت أيامها الذهبية تحت الحكم     الروماني حيث استأنفت دورها التجاري     البارز . ولكنها بدأت تفقد أهميتها     الاقتصادية في أواخر القرن الثالث ، ثم أفل     نجمها بزوال سلطة روما من تلك الأصقاع في     منتصف القرن السابع ، حتي نُسي موقعها     تماماً منذ نهاية القرن الثالث عشر إلى أن     أعاد اكتشافه "بوركهارت" (Burchhardt)      في     1812 م .          *
*وتقول     بعض التقاليد القديمة إن الرسول بولس زار     البتراء في أثناء إقامته في "العربية"     (غل 1 : 17) ، ولكن لا يوجد دليل ثابت علي ذلك .     وكان يحكم دمشق في أيامه "الحارث" أحد     الملوك النبطيين . وقد دخلتها المسيحية منذ     القرن الأول عن طريق القوافل العابرة بها ،     وأصبحت مقراً لأسقفية مسيحية في القرن     الرابع . *
*وقد     أسفرت الحفريات الأثرية فى "رأس أم بيارة"     فى البتراء فى 1929،1933 ، 1934      عن اكتشاف بقايا فخارية من عهد     الأدوميين، ما رجح لدى العلماء أنها هى "     سالع" المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس .     وترتفع " أم بيارة " نحو 3.700 قدم فوق سطح     البحر أعلى السهل الذى تقوم عليه مدينة "     بترا" الرومانية . وتشرف على المنظر     الجميل لوادي عربة إلى الغرب . وقد كشفت     الحفريات الأثرية لقمة تلك القلعة     الطبيعية فى 1960 ،1963 ،1965 ، عن أن الأدوميين     قد سكنوها منذ أواخر القرن الثامن قبل     الميلاد . ومما عثر عليه بها ، خاتم باسم "     قوص جابر " ملك أدوم الذى كان معاصراً     لمنسى ملك يهوذا. وتتفق بقايا مباني     النبطيين مع ما ذكره المؤرخ ديودور الصقلى،     بأن النبطيين قد احتلوا القلعة وردوا عنها     أنتيجونوس فى 312 ق .م.           *
*وحيث     أنه لم يُعثر على بقايا ترجع إلى ما قبل     القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد فى " أم بيارة"،     رأى بعض العلماء أنه يجب البحث عن موقع آخر     " لسالع " المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس ،     واقترحوا قرية صغيرة فى أدوم على بعد     ثلاثين ميلاً إلى الشمال من " البتراء     " بالقرب من " بوصيرة " ( أو " بصرة     " ) تسمى " سالع "      وبالقرب منها مرتفع صخرى شديد الانحدار     لا يمكن الصعود إليه إلا من طريق واحد . وتدل     البقايا التى التقطت من فوق سطح ذلك     الموقع، على أنها ترجع إلى تاريخ أقدم من     تلك التى وجدت فى " أم بيارة " ، ويبدو     هذ1 الموقع أكثر انطباقاً –     من الناحية الجغرافية –     عن موقع البتراء . *

و لنرى أيضاً ما قيل فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس :

سَالِعَ أو سْالِع أو سَلْع: اسم عبراني معناه [صخرة]، وهي أمنع موقع في أرض أدوم، كان يهرع إليها الأدوميون كقلعة حصينة لا تقهر وقت الحصار الحربي، لأنها تقع على قمة جبل. وقد وصف عوبديا اطمئنان الأدوميين إليها في عوبديا 3. 
    أخذها أمصيا ملك يهوذا من أدوم ودعاها يقتئيل (2 مل 14: 7) وقد تكون الإشارة إلى الصخرة التي وردت في قض1: 36 عن هذا المكان ويغلب أنها هي المقصودة في 2 أخ 25: 12 وإش42: 11 وعو3 وربما أيضا إش16: 1. وقد أقام سكانها في الأعالي في شقوق الصخر (عو3). ويدعو اليونانيون المكان  [بترا] التي معناها صخر وترجمة كلمة سالع.
*وتقع سالع بقرب سفح جبل هور، في منتصف المسافة بين إريحا وجبل سيناء، وترتفع الجبال التي تخفي هذه المدينة فوق الحدود الشرقية للعربة التي هي الوادي العميق الممتد من البحر الميت إلى خليج العقبة.* 
    وفي القرن الرابع ق.م. انتقلت  [بترا] من الأدوميين إلى [العرب النبطيين] الذين جعلوها من أفضل البقاع الزراعية، بفضل نظام الري الرائع وخزانات المياه، فعمروا الصحراء، كما استخدموا أفضل الأساليب الحربية المعروفة وقتئذ، وأدخلوا عليها التحسينات. وكانت بلادهم مركز التجارة القادمة من الشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب وكانت الأسرة الحاكمة تضم عددا من الملوك باسم [الحارث] وورد ذكر أحدهم في 2 كو 11: 32. وقد تزوج هيرودس ابنة الحارث، ولكنه طلقها حين تزوج امرأة أخيه.
    وانتهت مملكة النبطيين سنة 105 بعد المسيح، عندما هاجمها الأمبراطور الروماني تراجان، وصارت مدينة الصخر العربية الجميلة مقاطعة رومانية. وقد كشف مكانها المستكشف والرائد المشهور بركهاردت عام 1812 بعد أن أخربت في عام 629، فتمت فيها نبوة إرميا (49: 16 و17). 
    ويزور سالع اليوم سياح كثيرون، ويمكن الوصول إليها من جهة الشرق عن طريق جسر اسمه السيق، ويبلغ طوله ميلا واحدا، وهو محاط من جميع نواحيه بصخور ذات ألوان طبيعية رائعة تختلف من فعل الماء. ويسمى هذا الجسر أيضا باسم وادي موسى، ويزعم الأعراب الساكنون هناك أنه تخلف عندما ضرب موسى الصخرة بعصاه. 
    ويخترق وادي السيق طولا نهر صغير اسمه عين موسى، وجدران الوادي من صخور رملية منضدة ملونة بألوان قرمزية ونيلية وصفراء وأرجوانية. 
    وتجاه نهاية السيق هيكل منحوت في الصخر يسمى خزنة فرعون، يبلغ ارتفاعه 85 قدما، وتفاصيل نحته محفوظة جيدا، ولا تزال خمسة من أعمدته الستة قائمة حتى اليوم. 
    وداخل باب هذا الهيكل دار مربعة طولها وعرضها ستة وثلاثون قدما، وارتفاعها خمسة وعشرون قدما، وعلى بعد نحو ستمائة قدم منه توجد بقايا مسرح عظيم، هو فخر سالع، قطره 117 قدما، وفيه ثلاثة وثلاثون صفا من المقاعد التي تسع بين ثلاثة وأربعة آلاف متفرج. 
    ومن جملة غرائب سالع قصر فرعون وقوس النصر مع عدة هياكل وقبور، بعضها ذات شأن. ويتجشم الزائرون كثيرا من المتاعب قبل الوصول إليها، لأنها في داخل الصحراء. 
    ويقول التقليد المسيحي أن بولس الرسول زار سالع هذه عندما ذهب إلى البلاد العربية (غلا1: 17) ولكن لا يوجد دليل على صدق هذا التقليد. *غير أن المسيحية وصلت إليها غالبا عن طريق قوافل التجارة التي كانت تمر بها. واسم قلعة سالع اليوم ** [أم البيارة].*



> والتسبيحة التي من أقصى الأرض إنها إعلان  برسالة جديدة،  وكلمة من أقصى الأرض تشير إلى المشرق الأقصى، إذ أن أقصى  القدس جزيرة  العرب، وأقصى جزيرة العرب القدس، لذلك يقول الله تعالى في  كتابه الكريم }


ما الدليل ؟
إلى أقصى الأرض يعنى إلى أقصى الأرض , عايز توضيح ؟

[Q-BIBLE]
Job 28:24  لأنه هو ينظر إلى أقاصي الأرض. تحت كل السماوات يرى. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


:new5: مجداً للثالوث الأقدس :new5:​

*رد الأخ المُبارك* *يوحنا المصري* :​


> لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي  سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ  الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا.12 لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا  بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.13 الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ.  كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى  عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ.}من المعلوم أن دعوة المسيح لم تظهر في الديار التي  سكنها قيدار وهي مكة !! ولا رفعت بها الصحراء صوتها!!… بل ظهرت في بني  إسرائيل،
> وقيدار هو الجد الأكبر لقبائل مكة، وهو من أبناء إسماعيل عليه السلام كما  تخبرنا المصادرالتاريخية، وكما يخبرنا أيضا الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين  الإصحاح 25 } وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ  مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَقِيدَارُ،  وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ14 وَمِشْمَاعُ وَدُومَةُ وَمَسَّا15 وَحَدَارُ  وَتَيْمَا وَيَطُورُ وَنَافِيشُ وَقِدْمَةُ.16 هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ بَنُو  إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا  عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ.{وقيدار بن إسماعيل ينسب له العرب  المستعربة، والتي تسمى أيضا بالعرب العدنانية نسبة إلى عدنان الذي انحدر من  صلب قيدار بن إسماعيل عليه السلام والديار التي سكنها قيدار هي الديار  التي سكنها إسماعيل، وهي الديار التي سكنها النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-،  وهى مكة المكرمة.. أما (سالع ) فهو جبل سلع بالمدينة المنورة، وهو جبل يقع  غرب المسجد النبوي علي بعد 500 متر تقريبا من سوره الغربي، يبلغ عرضه ما  بين 300 إلي 800 مترا، وارتفاعه 80 مترا، وكان سفح جبل سلع مقر قيادة  المسلمين إذ ضربت خيمة لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم-ورابط عدد من  الصحابة في مواقع مختلفة منه.والتسبيحة التي من أقصى الأرض إنها إعلان  برسالة جديدة، وكلمة من أقصى الأرض تشير إلى المشرق الأقصى، إذ أن أقصى  القدس جزيرة العرب، وأقصى جزيرة العرب القدس، لذلك يقول الله تعالى في  كتابه الكريم }سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد  الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا{. وترفع البرية صوتها، وتخبر  بالتسبيح في الجزائر إنما يكون ذلك برفع الآذان، والنداء (الله اكبر الله  اكبر) يسمعها سكان الصحراء وما حولها…}والرب كالجبار يخرج كرجل حروب{ هي  عشرات الحروب التي تم خوضها لإخراج الناس من الكفر إلى الإسلام، وليس أدل  على ذلك من النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم- خرج بنفسه في سبعا وعشرين غزوة في  سبع سنوات فقط من أجل نشر التوحيد وإعلاء الحق في الأرض





و لكي نفهم معني الايات يجب ان نري ماذا يقول السفر و عن من يتحدث 
فماذا يقول النص من البداية

وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 2لاَ  يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.  3قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ.  إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ.  5هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا  بَاسِطُ الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِهَا مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً  وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا رُوحاً. 6أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ  بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً  لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. 8أَنَا  الرَّبُّ هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ وَلاَ تَسْبِيحِي  لِلْمَنْحُوتَاتِ. 9هُوَذَا الأَوَّلِيَّاتُ قَدْ أَتَتْ وَالْحَدِيثَاتُ  أَنَا مُخْبِرٌ بِهَا. قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْبُتَ أُعْلِمُكُمْ بِهَا.
10غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى  الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ  وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا 11لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا  صَوْتَهَا الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ  سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا. 12لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ  مَجْداً وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ. 13الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ.  14قَدْ صَمَتُّ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ. سَكَتُّ. تَجَلَّدْتُ. كَالْوَالِدَةِ  أَصِيحُ. أَنْفُخُ وَأَنْخِرُ مَعاً. 15أَخْرِبُ الْجِبَالَ وَالآكَامَ  وَأُجَفِّفُ كُلَّ عُشْبِهَا وَأَجْعَلُ الأَنْهَارَ يَبَساً وَأُنَشِّفُ  الآجَامَ 16وَأُسَيِّرُ الْعُمْيَ فِي طَرِيقٍ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا. فِي مَسَالِكَ لَمْ يَدْرُوهَا  أُمَشِّيهِمْ. أَجْعَلُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَمَامَهُمْ نُوراً وَالْمُعْوَجَّاتِ  مُسْتَقِيمَةً. هَذِهِ الأُمُورُ أَفْعَلُهَا وَلاَ أَتْرُكُهُمْ. 17قَدِ  ارْتَدُّوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. يَخْزَى خِزْياً الْمُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى  الْمَنْحُوتَاتِ الْقَائِلُونَ لِلْمَسْبُوكَاتِ: «أَنْتُنَّ آلِهَتُنَا!»
18أَيُّهَا الصُّمُّ اسْمَعُوا. أَيُّهَا الْعُمْيُ انْظُرُوا لِتُبْصِرُوا. 19مَنْ  هُوَ أَعْمَى إِلاَّ عَبْدِي وَأَصَمُّ كَرَسُولِي الَّذِي أُرْسِلُهُ؟  مَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى كَالْكَامِلِ وَأَعْمَى كَعَبْدِ الرَّبِّ؟ 20نَاظِرٌ  كَثِيراً وَلاَ تُلاَحِظُ. مَفْتُوحُ الأُذُنَيْنِ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ. 21الرَّبُّ قَدْ سُرَّ مِنْ أَجْلِ بِرِّهِ. يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرِيعَةَ وَيُكْرِمُهَا.
اش 42

هل هذة صفات في نبي الاسلام
هل هو اعمي و اصم؟
هل لا يصيح و لا يسمع في الشوارع صوتة ( ناهيك عن الغزوات )
هل فتح عيون العميان؟
و قد تحدثنا عن هذا باستفاضة في الشبهة السابقة 

انظر ايضا من يتحدث

يقول الرب اقوم كالجبار و ينتصر علي الموت

و يصير العميان الذين هم الامم من الجزيرة العربية و من العالم كله الي طريق النور

اين اذا رسول الاسلام من كل هذا؟

لا يمكن ان تشير الترانيم الي اي شئ في الاسلام و لا هي معروفة عند المسلمين كما ان قيدار ليست من المحتم ان تشير الي الاسلام لان من المؤكد ان الكثير من قبائل العرب كانت تدين بالدين المسيحي مثل قبيلة حمير وغسان وربيع ونجران والحيرة 

و ان كانوا يدعون ان هذة نبؤة عن نبي الاسلام لانها ذكرت قيدار و هو ولد من نسل قيدار فيكون لكل من ولد في جزائر البحار و المدن و البراري و رؤوس الجبال ان يدعي ان هذه النبؤة عنه لانه ذكر في هذه النبؤة 

و هذه الترنيمة هي ترنيمة جديدة تعم المسكونة و تردد من اقاصي الارض و الجزائر و مدنها و البرية و رؤوس الجبال .. و الحال ان الدين الاسلامي لم ينتشر الي اقاصي الارض و ها الجزائر و سكانها خالية من شريعة محمد
ناهيك عن ان عبادة المسلمين خالية من التسبيح و الترتيل فما بالك بتسبيحة جديدة 

هذة الترنيمة الجديدة الوارد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا يتحدث فيها عن الحياة الابدية للمؤمنين باسم الرب 
 حيث يقول :

وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ كَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ  كَثِيرَةٍ وَكَصَوْتِ رَعْدٍ عَظِيمٍ. وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً كَصَوْتِ  ضَارِبِينَ بِالْقِيثَارَةِ يَضْرِبُونَ بِقِيثَارَاتِهِمْ،3وَهُمْ  يَتَرَنَّمُونَ كَتَرْنِيمَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ وَأَمَامَ  الأَرْبَعَةِ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. وَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ  يَتَعَلَّمَ التَّرْنِيمَةَ إِلَّا الْمِئَةُ وَالأَرْبَعَةُ  وَالأَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفاً الَّذِينَ اشْتُرُوا مِنَ الأَرْضِ
رؤ 14 : 2 - 3




> في  النهاية لا يسعنا إل أن نقول لهولاء الذين سبوا رسول الله وأحرقوا قرأنه إن  الإسلام سوى بين كل الأنبياء ولا يكتمل إيمان المسلمين إلا بالإيمان بكل  الأنبياء والرسل الذين نكن لهم كل احترام }وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم  مُّصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّرًا  بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ{ {الصف/6}قوله تعالي في  سورة البقرة (285){ آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا  وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ}.




هكذا اسمع دائما ان المسلم امر ان يحترم جميع الانبياء و الكتب و يؤمن بجميع الكتب و ما انزل الله فيها 
و فجأة نراه يتهم الانجيل و التوراة بالتحريف و التبديل و يسب الانبياء و  الرسل من العهد الجديد ان لم يسب ايضا بعض انبياء العهد القديم 
و يعود فيقول و امنا بكتبه و رسله 
!!!!!!!

و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد ... امين


*يوحنا المصري*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*جميل جدا بس ناقص جزئية واحدة انت مطرقتش ليها

ومش هقولهالك لازم انت اللى تعرفها بنفسك 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*وعلشان اسهلهالك النقطة اللى انا عايزك توصلها هى بالتحديد فى هذا العدد
*
*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا                  لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا                  اموت

لان دى لب القضية عن طبيعة ذلك النبى الذى سيكون مثل موسى 
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يعوضكم 
و يديكم القوة للدفاع عن اسمه دايما ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ايوة بس انا زهقت من تفنيد هذه الشبههات المتهرئه هم يكررون الكلام كالببغاء رغم اننى شخصياً إشتركت عشرات المرات فى نسف هذه الشبهه التى يكررها الصحفي بحروفها النصية كالببغاء.
انا عندى اشياء اهم ووقتى لا يسمح بحوار الطرشان وجدال الاصنام ممن لا يسمعون ولا يقراؤن ولا يستوعبون فينقلون كلام انفسهم   كوبي وبيست .      


هل  قرأؤوا هذا الرابط  
   1- من هنا 

2- من هنا 

3-  من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> كتب : إيهاب عبد الجواد
> هجمات شرسة يشنها مجموعة من الحاقدين بدافع الجهل أو التأمر على على الإسلام والمسلمين


يابنى ها يحقدوا عليك  ليه  ؟؟؟!!  ليه يابنى ؟؟ها يحسدوك على ايه ؟؟؟ انتو فيكو حاجة تتحسد ؟؟؟ حسدوا القرد على ....
يا عمى  ده انتو كنتو ولا زلتو حفاة عراة جياع ...اعظم مستهلكى الفياجرا واعظم مستهلكى المواقع الاباحية ...  يا عمى  عيش عيشة اهلك ..


> وكلما اقبل الأوربيين والأمريكان على الدخول في الإسلام ارتجفت قلوب الحاقدين ودفعهم الغل إلى توجيه السهام والطعنات و خرجت علينا مجموعات من أصحاب الأفكارالشاذة المرتبطة بالصهيونية العالمية تستفز جموع المسلمين المخلصين البسطاء.. وتستدرجهم لارتكاب حماقات



لاءه ابداً نحن لا ترتجف قلوبنا...بس اللى بترتجف قلوبهم حتى  مش عايزين يقولوا * تعداد الاقباط *  الحقيقي الصحيح الذى تفوق على 23مليون نسمة ...
عمرك سمعت عن شئ فى علم النفس اسمه *الحيل الدفاعية اللاشعورية* -طيب عمرك سمعت عن شئ اسمه* الاسقاط؟*؟؟......



> فتحدث الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين .. بأفعال حقيرة فتارة يحرقون المصحف وتارة ينتجون فيلم مسيء عن سيد البشرية


الفتنه نعسانة  لعن الله من  صحاها من النوم     ..:::::   من أبو قرقاص 1و2 إلى  أبو فانا  إلى    محرم بيه  إلى  العمرانية1و2 إلى نجع حمادى    إلى جريمة غدر -كنيسة القديسين بحى بشر بالاسكندرية إلى ماسبيروو ومنها إلى  العياط  والى صول  الى دهشور إلى العامرية      إلى   رفح  ...  الاخ الصادق    عايز يقول ان الفتنه وليدة    الفلم المسئ وما كان قبل ذلك لم يكن فتن ولا اجرام ولا طغيان ولا استبداد   ولا كفر مبين ---ده كانت نبوة عن الفلم المسئ   وبإثر  رجعى ...   صدقتك يا أخ يا  مقنع  ..---- معلهشي    قال يعنى الفلم هو اللى كان السبب \\ وقال يعنى اخواننا المسلمين ليسوا معتادين على حرق وتدمير   وهدم واجتياح   واستيلاب   مقدسات    وكتب وذخائر المسيحيين   من 40  سنة على الاقل وانا شاهد عيان  كان ممكن اصدقك  لو اننى  لست قبطياً. 





كتب مسيحية حرقها المسلمون ومقادس وكنائس حرقوها وخربوها وانتهكوا قدسيتها -فتأمل صدق  الصحافي وموضوعيته  



> وتستدرجهم لارتكاب حماقات ناتجة عن انفعالات صادقة تم توجيهها بشكل خاطئ فتحدث الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين ..


لا  حول ولا  قوة  الا بالله  - ياواد يا  مؤمن      شئ يفتت الاكباد......  ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

[]الرد على الشبهات للقس منيس عبد النور
جاء في التثنية 18: 15 و18 ويقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك، من إخوتك، له تسمعون ,,,أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به , هذه نبوة عن نبي الإسلام، فالنبي الموعود به هنا لا يكون من بني إسرائيل، وعبارة من وسطك لم ترد في الترجمة السبعينية ولا في أسفار موسى عند السامريين، ولا هي وردت في أعمال الرسل 3: 22 بل قيل: من إخوتك أي الإسمعيليين (قابل تكوين 25: 9 مع 18), ولم يقم نبي كموسى في إسرائيل بدليل تثنية 34: 10, ونبي الإسلام يشبه موسى في جملة وجوه: كلاهما نشأ في بيوت أعدائهما، وكلاهما تنبأ بين عبدَة الأصنام، وكلاهما رفضه قومه أولًا ثم عادوا فقبلوه، والاثنان هربا من وجه أعدائهما: موسى هرب إلى مديان وهو هاجر إلى المدينة، واسما الموضعين بمعنى واحد، وكلٌّ منهما نزل إلى ساحة القتال وحارب الأعداء وعمل المعجزات، وساعد أتباعه من بعد موته على امتلاك فلسطين   

جاء في تثنية 34: 10 أنه لم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى إلى الوقت الذي كُتب فيه هذا السفر, وكلمة بعد تفيد أن بني إسرائيل توقعوا أن يكون النبي منهم لا من الخارج, وأما عبارة من وسطك فهي واردة في النسخ العبرية, ومع ذلك فالمعنى بها وبدونها ظاهر, صحيح أن إسماعيل أخٌ لإسحق من أبيه، لأن بني إسماعيل وبني إسرائيل إخوة، ولكن الأوْلى أن نعتبر أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر إخوة بعضهم لبعض, وعدا ذلك فقد كثر في سفر التثنية عينه اعتبار الإسرائيليين إخوة للبعض الآخر (انظر 3: 18 و15: 7 و17: 15 و24: 14), وفي 17: 15 وردت عبارة نظير الآية المطروحة على بساط البحث بخصوص مَن يجب أن يتوّجوه عليهم ملكاً حيث يقول مخاطباً إسرائيل: فإنك تجعل عليك ملكاً, الذي يختاره الرب إلهك من وسط إخوتك تجعل عليك ملكاً, لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلًا أجنبياً ليس هو أخاك , ولهذا فإن بني إسرائيل من أول تاريخهم إلى نهايته لم يتوّجوا أجنبياً ملكاً عليهم, ويُقال خلاف ما تقدم أن النبي المنتظَر في آية البحث موعود به أن يُرسَل لبني إسرائيل,يقول العدد 15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. ا أما محمد فأعلن رسالته بين العرب الذين منهم وُلد وبينهم نشأ, وأما من جهة وجوه المشابهة المشار إليها في آية البحث بين موسى والنبي المنتظَر أن يقوم من بني إسرائيل، فمشروحة في تثنية 34: 10-12 ، وتنحصر في نقطتين: (1) معرفة الله وجهاً لوجه عند كلٍّ من النبيين, (2) المعجزات العظيمة لكل منهما, ونقول أخيراً إن الله نفسه فسّر في الإنجيل ما أنبأ به في التوراة،وأظهر أن النبي الموعود به هو المسيح (قابل تثنية 18: 15 و19 له تسمعون مع متى 17: 5 ومرقس 9: 7 ولوقا 9: 35, ثم أن المسيح ذاته طبّق هذه النبوة وغيرها من نبوات التوراة على نفسه (يوحنا 5: 46 انظر تكوين 12: 3 و22: 18 و26: 4 و28: 14), أولًا: لأنه من نسل يهوذا، وبالتالي من بني إسرائيل (متى 1: 1-16 ولوقا 3: 23-38 وعبرانيين 7: 14) وصرف معظم حياته بين اليهود، وإليهم أرسل رسله أولًا، ولم يرسلهم إلى الأمم إلا أخيراً (متى 10: 6 ولوقا 24: 47 ومتى 28: 18-20), وفي الأعمال 3: 25 و26 تصريح بأن آية البحث تشير إلى المسيح ]  -انتهى  انص الحرفي  للرد من القس مينيس عبد النور على هذا الاصحاح+
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الان  نرى المسيح  هو النبي الذى رأى وسمع وينقل الكلام   فهو النبي المثيل لموسي 
1-الوعد :
[Q-BIBLE]   Deu 18:15 «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 
Deu 18:16 *حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت *
Deu 18:17 قال لي الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. 
Deu 18:18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه* فيكلمهم *بكل ما أوصيه به. 
Deu 18:19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه. 
Deu 18:20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 
Deu 18:21 وإن قلت في قلبك: كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب؟ 
Deu 18:22 فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه». 
    [/Q-BIBLE]

التطبيق الذى يؤكد ان المسيح هو النبي الذى  ينقل ما قدرآءه وسمعه-  تنفيذا   عمليا للوعد  :
يوحنا 8 [Q-BIBLE] 30. وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ.
31. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي
32. وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ».
33. أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟»
34. أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.
35. وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
36. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً.
37. أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ.
*38. أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ».*
39. أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ!
*40. وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ.*
41. أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ».
4*2. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي.*
43. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي.
44. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.
45. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي.
46. مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟
47. اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ».
48. فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟»
49. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ لَكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي.
50. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَجْدِي. يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ وَيَدِينُ.
51. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».
52. فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».
53. أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟»
54. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ
55. وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ.
56. أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».
57. فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟»
58. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». [/Q-BIBLE]

يوحنا   3
[Q-BIBLE]   10. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا!
*11. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا.
12. إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟
13. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ*.
14. «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ
15. لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
16. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
17. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
18. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
19. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
20. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.
21. وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».          [/Q-BIBLE]

الانجيل بحسب يوحنا  اصحاح3
[Q-BIBLE]  27. فَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ شَيْئاً إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
28. أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ.
29. مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْعَرِيسِ. إِذاً فَرَحِي هَذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ.
30. يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ.
*31. اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ وَالَّذِي مِنَ الأَرْضِ هُوَ أَرْضِيٌّ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ يَتَكَلَّمُ. اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ
32. وَمَا رَآهُ وَسَمِعَهُ بِهِ يَشْهَدُ وَشَهَادَتُهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْبَلُهَا.
33. وَمَنْ قَبِلَ شَهَادَتَهُ فَقَدْ خَتَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ صَادِقٌ
34. لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ اللَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكلاَمِ اللَّهِ. ​*لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِكَيْلٍ يُعْطِي اللَّهُ الرُّوحَ.
35. اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ.
36. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ».   [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> *وعلشان اسهلهالك النقطة اللى انا عايزك توصلها هى بالتحديد فى هذا العدد
> *
> *حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب  الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا                  لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب  الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا                  اموت
> 
> لان دى لب القضية عن طبيعة ذلك النبى الذى سيكون مثل موسى *



أظن بتُثبت أن هذا النبى هو له طبيعة الرب ؟
لإن الشعب لا يستطيع ان برى الله و يعيش فأقترب الله منهم بتجسد ابنه الوحيد ؟

مش عارف أصيّغ الكلام أوى على فكرة ...


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> أظن بتُثبت أن هذا النبى هو له طبيعة الرب ؟
> لإن الشعب لا يستطيع ان برى الله و يعيش فأقترب الله منهم بتجسد ابنه الوحيد ؟
> 
> مش عارف أصيّغ الكلام أوى على فكرة ...


*راجع تثنية 5:5*
* انا كنت واقف بين الرب و بينكم في ذلك الوقت لكي اخبركم بكلام                  الرب لانكم خفتم من اجل النار و لم تصعدوا الى الجبل*


*وفى نفس الاصحاح طلب الشعب من موسى ان يتقدم امامهم ويكون وسيطا بينهم وبين الله فهو يسمع صوته ويخبر الشعب*
*5:                  22 هذه الكلمات كلم بها الرب كل جماعتكم في الجبل من وسط النار و                  السحاب و الضباب و صوت عظيم و لم يزد و كتبها على لوحين من حجر و                  اعطاني اياها *
*5:                  23 فلما سمعتم الصوت من وسط الظلام و الجبل يشتعل بالنار تقدمتم                  الي جميع رؤساء اسباطكم و شيوخكم *
*5:                  24 و قلتم هوذا الرب الهنا قد ارانا مجده و عظمته و سمعنا صوته من                  وسط النار هذا اليوم قد راينا ان الله يكلم الانسان و يحيا                  *
*5:                  25 و اما الان فلماذا نموت لان هذه النار العظيمة تاكلنا ان عدنا                  نسمع صوت الرب الهنا ايضا نموت *
*5:                  26 لانه من هو من جميع البشر الذي سمع صوت الله الحي يتكلم من وسط                  النار مثلنا و عاش *
*5:                  27 تقدم انت و اسمع كل ما يقول لك الرب الهنا و كلمنا بكل ما يكلمك                  به الرب الهنا فنسمع و نعمل *

*راجع تثنية 18*

*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا                  لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا                  اموت

فالوظيفة الاساسية والمثلية الاساسية بين ذلك النبى وبين موسى انه سيكون وسيطا بين الله وبين الشعب يعاين الرب مباشرة ويخبر الشعب بكلام الرب


اما باقى الانبياء الذين اقامهم الرب لاسرائيل كان يكلمهم فى رؤى واحلام وليس كموسى الذى عاين الرب
**6 فَقَالَ: «اسْمَعَا كَلاَمِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ، فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لَهُ. فِي الْحُلْمِ  أُكَلِّمُهُ.
7 وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَلَيْسَ هكَذَا، بَلْ هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي.
8 فَمًا إِلَى فَمٍ وَعَيَانًا أَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهُ، لاَ بِالأَلْغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ



يسوع
كان وسيطا لعهد جديد

**14 فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ،  الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ للهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ  ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَال مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!
15 وَلأَجْلِ هذَا هُوَ وَسِيطُ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الْمَدْعُوُّونَ ­ إِذْ صَارَ مَوْتٌ لِفِدَاءِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ الَّتِي فِي الْعَهْدِ الأَوَّلِ ­ يَنَالُونَ وَعْدَ الْمِيرَاثِ الأَبَدِيِّ.


يسوع كان مرسلا من قبل الله الاب الذى هو يعرفه باليقين ولا احد يعرف الاب الا ابنه الوحيد 
فكان وسيطا بين الاب وبين البشر فى عمله النبوى على الارض
فكان مثل موسى فى الوساطة بين الله وبين الشعب فكان يسمع صوت الاب ويخبر بيه البشر 
هذا ما طلبته اسرائيل من الرب فى حوريب انه لا يسمع صوت الرب مباشرة فيكون هناك وسيطا بينه وبين الشعب يسمع كل ما يخبر بيه الرب من خلاله 


وان كان موسى هو كليم الله
فيسوع هو نفسه الكلمة الذى فى كان فى البدء عند الله

اما حمادة فلا هو كليم ولا هوالكلمة حمادة ولا سمع ولا شاف ولا عاين الله حمادة كان بينصب على الناس ويقولهم فى واحد خير الله ما اجعله خير باين كان كدا والله اعلم انه ملاك كان بيجيلى يقولى كلام 

فلا تفاصيل النبوة تنطبق على حمادة " انه من وسطهم ولهم" 

ولا هدف اقامة ذلك النبى " كوسيط " ينطبق على نبى العربان  
 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى الرد على السطور الاولى فى اراجيف الصحفي الكوميديانى*






;كنيسة للسريان الارثوذوكس فى سوريا المحتلة    -إنتهكتها الميليشيات الاجنبية الغازية المدعومة من  ((أمير الغازالمسال )) * 
قبل ان يكون هناك شئ إسمه   (الفيلم المسئ)   من الاساس *
و((تلقون إليهم بالمودة))....  سلمللى على سماحته !!        



> . ولو كلف هؤلاء الحاقدين على الإسلام أنفسهم بدراسة تعاليمة السمحة لعلموا أن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم المبعوث رحمة للعالمين هو خاتم المرسلين .. ولو فتشوا في "الكتاب المقدس" لوجدوا الآيات والدلائل على صدق دعوته ورسالته التي بشر بها المسيح عليه السلام.. ولو كلفوا أنفسهم لا بقراءة "القرآن "فهم لا يؤمنون به بل بقراءة "أسفار التوراة" لوجدوا البرهان والدليل على رسالته في البشرى التي بشر بها الله عز وجل نبيه موسى في سفر التثنية الذي يؤمن به المسيح }







صورة رقم1




::صورة  رقم2 أكوام من اللحم البشري المفرومة  للشباب *المدنى الاعزل * المطالب بحقوق الاقباط الوطنية المدنية  - فى ماسبيرو - قبسٌ من الرحمة المهداه للعالميين 
..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



صورة لشهداء القديسين الملائكة الابرار    مدنيين   وعزل   بأى  ذنب قتلوا  -  رحمة   للعالمين  - 
*كفاية ياعم الحاج كفاية رحمة ||  يا إسطى   كفاااااااية   رحمة *
*.كفاية مترحمناش   أكتر من  كده *  ....ه


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الكلام ورد فى الموضوع فقط كجزء من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى , لكن متكلمتش عنه بالتفصيل كدا 

تمت الإضافة داخل الموضوع 

-8كلاهما وسيط بين الله و الناس


----------



## amgd beshara (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> بل وما أوضح نبؤة سفر إشعيا التي جاء بها } أوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هذَا». فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».{(أشعيا 29 :12) يؤكدها لحظة نزول الوحي على النبي محمد في غار حراء عندما قال جبريل عليه السلام للنبي محمد ( اقراء فقال .. ما أنا بقارئ فتلى عليه جبريل قوله تعالي }اقراء بسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقراء وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان مالم يعلم



عجبت لهؤلاء الكتاب فتارة يرمون الانجيل بالتحريف و التبديل و اذا ما افحمهم البرهان علي صحة كتاب الله انقلبوا مؤمنين بالتوراة و الانجيل يطلبون شيئا من نورهما ليستدلوا به علي حقيقة نبي الاسلام و نبؤته 
و ها الان يطلع علينا هذا الكاتب ليعيد تكرار نبؤات او ايات و يقتطفهامن سياق النص لتساير اهواءه و يخدع بها البسطاء 
فما هو سياق النص في هذه الاية ؟
و هل هي نبؤة عن اي شخص ؟

يتحدث هذا الاصحاح من بدايته عن الويلين الثاني و الثالث من الستة ويلات التي نطق بها الله علي لسان اشعياء النبي 
و كانت هذه الفقرة تتحدث عن الجهل و ما ادي اليه من فساد 
و قد تسبب جهلهم في توانيهم و تركهم مشورة الانبياء الموجودين بينهم و لم يتقبلوا ان يتفهموا في وصايا الله 
كما يقول السيد الرب 
قَدْ هَلَكَ شَعْبِي مِنْ عَدَمِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ رَفَضْتَ الْمَعْرِفَةَ أَرْفُضُكَ أَنَا 
هو 4 : 6

فهل نبي الاسلام بجهله ادي الي حدوث الخراب و الويلات ؟
هل يقبل المسلم ان يكون النبي هو سبب الخراب لانه جاهل ؟

كما ان الايات لا تتحدث ايضا عن اي نبي و لم يقل اي شخص ان هذه الايات هي نبؤة عن السيد المسيح 
فمن اين اتي بهذة الاكاذيب ؟

هذا هو نص الايات كامل 
وَيَكُونُ كَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْجَائِعُ أَنَّهُ يَأْكُلُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا نَفْسُهُ فَارِغَةٌ. وَكَمَا يَحْلُمُ الْعَطْشَانُ أَنَّهُ يَشْرَبُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَيْقِظُ وَإِذَا هُوَ رَازِحٌ وَنَفْسُهُ مُشْتَهِيَةٌ. هَكَذَا يَكُونُ جُمْهُورُ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ الْمُتَجَنِّدِينَ عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ. 9تَوَانُوا وَابْهَتُوا. تَلَذَّذُوا وَاعْمُوا. قَدْ سَكِرُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. تَرَنَّحُوا وَلَيْسَ مِنَ الْمُسْكِرِ. 10لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ. 11وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: «لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ». 12أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ». 
اش 29 : 8 - 12

و قد تسبب جهلهم بالوصية و رفضهم لمشورة الانبياء بينهم انهم اصبحوا متوهمون 
و نتيجة هذا الجهل جائت النبوة الواردة هنا بحصار اورشليم 

و قد صار العارف الكتابة كمن لا يعرفها كلهم جاهلون بالوصية الالهية 
و يخترعون اعذارا لكي لا يقرأوا في الوصية فيقول الواحد انه لا يعرف ان يقرأ و يقول الاخر ان الكتاب غير مفهوم ( مختوم ) و الحقيقة انهم لا يريدون ان يقرأواو يفهموا الوصية

و هكذا نري مدي جهل الكاتب بالكتاب المقدس و تدليسه حيث اقتطع اية واحدة من سياقها و صب عليها تفسيره و حتي و هي في هذا الشكل  لا يمكن فهمها بهذه الطريقة 



> { الغريب أنك تجد من يقول أن هذه النبوءة تخص المسيح عليه السلام بالرغم من أن النبي الأمي هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالمسيح كان تلاميذه ينادونه ( المعلم) وهو الذ كان يجادل علماء بني إسرائيل فكيف يقال عنه أنه ( أمي )



بالطبع السيد المسيح كان معلما و حكيما عظيما و لم يقدر احد ان يجاوبه بكلمة
فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.
مت 22 : 46
و قيل فيه 
وَالْمَسِيحِ،3الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ
كو 2 : 3 
و هو حكمة الله
 فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ
1 كو 1 : 24

لكن من قال ان هذة نبؤة عن السيد المسيح 
من قال ان هذة نبؤة عن شخص اصلا 
فقط هذه اوهام في عقل المدلس او محاولة للتضليل لكي يظهرها علي انها نبؤة عن شخص 
فقط للتضليل 

و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد .. امين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> . ولو نظرنا إلى كلمة }مِثْلَكَ{ لوجدانا المثلية مع موسى لا تنطبق إلا على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فالمسيح عليه السلام ولد بمعجزة إلهية من أم بغير أب أما النبي محمد فهو مثل موسى كلاهم ولد من أب وأم بطريقة عادية ..


طيب  ما جميع أفراد  فريق اللاهوت الدفاعى ردوا  عليكم  و قاللولكم.: إذا فرضنا أن هذه النقطة   من حيث الموضوع -فرضنا انها تصلح من حيث نقاط البحث.كبحث علمى -وكنقاط موضوعية للتحرى الموضوعى ...
كلنا ولدنا بغير معجزة يعنى كلنا ولدنا[ مثل ] موسي  من  أب  وأم  بطريقة  طبيعية فهل كلنا   نصبح نبياً  مثل موسي .؟؟!!  
 وهل هذه يجوز ان تكون نقطة مقارنة وبحث؟!

-يعنى النبي إيليا  والنبي  إليشع   والنبي  صمؤءئيل  والنبي  زكريا   مولودين من آب وأم   زى موسي فإشمعنى [ لماذا ]  من تعتقد بكونه نبياً يوحى إليه سراً  فى  كهف يختلى به وحده.
-يعنى مثلا مثلا مثلا الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك   ولد من آب وأم مثل موسي  فهل يصلح ان نعتبر الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك نبياً وهو النبي المقصود؟؟
وايهما ابدى  من الناحية الموضوعية هل من ولد بطريقة طبيعية ام من ولد بإعجاز الهى استعلانى ان يكون نبي الانبياء وخاتمهم ورئيسهم وسيد الخلق؟؟؟؟!!!! من حيث التفضيل .جاوب موضوعياً.
-   أصحاب العقول فى راحة ....


----------



## Abdel Messih (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب  ما جميع  أفراد  فريق اللاهوت الدفاعى ردوا  عليكم  و قاللولكم.: إذا فرضنا أن هذه  النقطة   من حيث الموضوع -فرضنا انها تصلح من حيث نقاط البحث.
> كلنا ولدنا بغير معجزة يعنى كلنا ولدنا[ مثل ] موسي  من  أب  وأم  فهل كلنا    نصبح نبياً  مثلك.؟؟!!   وهل هذه يجوز ان تكون نقطة مقارنة وبحث؟!
> اصحاب العقول فى راحة .


يعنى هى جت على دى ؟ ماهو وضع نقطة مقارنة تانية مهمة جداً , دا محمد مات و اتدفن , سبحان الله , زى موسى بظبط !!!!

أنتو بتقولوا ايه يا جماعة ؟ أكيد الكتاب تنبأ عن محمد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> ثم يأتي سفر أشعيا ليحدد مكان هذا النبي وبلدته ومسيرته فيقول { هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.2 لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.3 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.4 لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ{.النص السابق لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فهو عبد الله ومختاره الذي أخرج الحق للأمم وانتظرت الجزر شريعته، ولم يكل ولم ينكسر حتى وضع الحق في الأرض وأرشد الناس إلى جميع الحق، فهو صاحب الشريعة الكاملة التي أتمها الله في عهده، ولم يقبضه إلا بعد اكتمالها} لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض {، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى في سورة المائدة }اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا{. والنبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-هو الذي أخرج الحق لكل الأمم فهو صاحب الرسالة العالمية لجميع أهل الأرض، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى للنبي في قرآنه }قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا{ وكلمة }وضعت روحي عليه{ تعنى النصرة والتأييد من الله ، وهى عامة لجميع الأنبياء ، ولا يختص بها المسيح من دونهم ، ومثال ذلك ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس }وكان روح الله على عزريا بن عوديد{، وأيضا ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في سفر العدد}يا ليت كل شعب الرب كانوا أنبياء إذا وضع الله روحه عليهم{.والنص السابق لا ينطبق على المسيح عليه السلام الذي لم يدع أنه قد أخرج كل الحق للأمم؛ بل قال قبل رحيله } إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم لكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق {.. كما أن المسيح أخبرنا في إنجيل متى}{لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة}
> { لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا.12 لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.13 الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ.}من المعلوم أن دعوة المسيح لم تظهر في الديار التي سكنها قيدار وهي مكة !! ولا رفعت بها الصحراء صوتها!!… بل ظهرت في بني إسرائيل،
> وقيدار هو الجد الأكبر لقبائل مكة، وهو من أبناء إسماعيل عليه السلام كما تخبرنا المصادرالتاريخية، وكما يخبرنا أيضا الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 25 } وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَقِيدَارُ، وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ14 وَمِشْمَاعُ وَدُومَةُ وَمَسَّا15 وَحَدَارُ وَتَيْمَا وَيَطُورُ وَنَافِيشُ وَقِدْمَةُ.16 هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ بَنُو إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ.{وقيدار بن إسماعيل ينسب له العرب المستعربة، والتي تسمى أيضا بالعرب العدنانية نسبة إلى عدنان الذي انحدر من صلب قيدار بن إسماعيل عليه السلام.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*الــــــــــــرد*
1-وهل هناك ما يثبت قانونيا  وبالمستندات إنتساب من تعتقد كونه نبياً لقيدار بن إسماعيل  قدم مستندات تفيد ببنوة نبيك إلى قيدار بالمخطوطات والشهادات  غير المجروحة  والوثائق المعتمدة؟  هناك الف حلقة مفقودة فى نسب عدنان ألى ابناء إسماعيل الوارد ذكرهم فى التوراه .زوأكثر من حلقة مفقودة تعوزها مصادر مستقلة موثقة يمكن إثبات إتصال النسب ألى أسماعيل هذا على سبيل الجدل
+++ملحوظة باقي إخوة إسحق ويعقوب يحل  لهم المطالبة بالمثل وقانوناً يصح معاملتهم بالمثل ففيهم أنبياء ومنهم أنبياء-من اخوتك مثلي.[ ]   
2-  اثبتنا    أن رسالة المسيح عالمية موجهه إلى جميع الامم    
 الانجيل مكتوب كبشارة للعالم آجمع 
[] الانجيل بحسب مارمتى 28[ 18. فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ
*19. فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*.
20. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ. ]إنتهى الاقتباس 

[]الانجيل بحسب مرقس 16[ 14. أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ.
*15. وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.
16. مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.
17. وَهَذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ: يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ.
18. يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ».
19. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ.
20. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. *آمِينَ.]

[]الانجيل بحسب لوقا 24[44. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكُمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَتِمَّ جَمِيعُ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي فِي نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْمَزَامِيرِ».
45. حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ.
46. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ
47. وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ* وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
48. وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ.
49. وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي. فَأَقِيمُوا فِي مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً مِنَ الأَعَالِي».
50. وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجاً إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ.
51. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.
52. فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ
53. وَكَانُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ يُسَبِّحُونَ وَيُبَارِكُونَ اللهَ. آمِينَ.] 

[]الانجيل بحسب متى 24[9. حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ* وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي*.
10. وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً.
11. وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
12. وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.
13. وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.
*14. وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هَذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.*
15. «فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ - لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ -
16. فَحِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ
17. وَالَّذِي عَلَى السَّطْحِ فَلاَ يَنْزِلْ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ شَيْئاً
18. وَالَّذِي فِي الْحَقْلِ فَلاَ يَرْجِعْ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ لِيَأْخُذَ ثِيَابَهُ.
19. وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ!]

[]الانجيل بحسب متى 21[37. فَأَخِيراً أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمُ ابْنَهُ قَائِلاً: يَهَابُونَ ابْنِي!
38. وَأَمَّا الْكَرَّامُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الاِبْنَ قَالُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ وَنَأْخُذْ مِيرَاثَهُ!
39. فَأَخَذُوهُ وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ.
40. فَمَتَى جَاءَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِأُولَئِكَ الْكَرَّامِينَ؟»
41. قَالُوا لَهُ: «أُولَئِكَ الأَرْدِيَاءُ يُهْلِكُهُمْ هَلاَكاً رَدِيّاً وَيُسَلِّمُ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ آخَرِينَ يُعْطُونَهُ الأَثْمَارَ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا».
42. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا؟
43.* لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ.*
44. وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ».
45. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
46. وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ خَافُوا مِنَ الْجُمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِثْلَ نَبِيٍّ. ]

[]الانجيل بحسب مرقس14[ 6. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «اتْرُكُوهَا! لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَهَا؟ قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَناً.
7. لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَمَتَى أَرَدْتُمْ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا بِهِمْ خَيْراً. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ.
8. عَمِلَتْ مَا عِنْدَهَا. قَدْ سَبَقَتْ وَدَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ جَسَدِي لِلتَّكْفِينِ.
*9. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ يُخْبَرْ أَيْضاً بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هَذِهِ تَذْكَاراً لَهَا*».
10. ثُمَّ إِنَّ يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ مَضَى إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيُسَلِّمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ.
11. وَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا فَرِحُوا وَوَعَدُوهُ أَنْ يُعْطُوهُ فِضَّةً.] 
[] الانجيل من يوحنا الاصحاح10 [  قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً::::......
9. أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.
10. اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.
11. أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.
12. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا.
13. وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ.
14. أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي
15. كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.
*16. وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.*
17. لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.
18. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».]

* []* اعمال الرسل 15[. فَبَعْدَ مَا حَصَلَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنْذُ أَيَّامٍ قَدِيمَةٍ اخْتَارَ اللهُ بَيْنَنَا أَنَّهُ بِفَمِي يَسْمَعُ الْأُمَمُ كَلِمَةَ الإِنْجِيلِ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ.
8. وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً.
9. وَلَمْ يُمَيِّزْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِذْ طَهَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ قُلُوبَهُمْ.
10. فَالآنَ لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ اللهَ بِوَضْعِ نِيرٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ التَّلاَمِيذِ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ نَحْنُ أَنْ نَحْمِلَهُ؟
11. لَكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولَئِكَ أَيْضاً».
12. فَسَكَتَ الْجُمْهُورُ كُلُّهُ. وَكَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ يُحَدِّثَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ فِي الْأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ.
13. وَبَعْدَمَا سَكَتَا قَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ اسْمَعُونِي.
14. سِمْعَانُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ كَيْفَ افْتَقَدَ اللهُ أَوَّلاً الْأُمَمَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ شَعْباً عَلَى اسْمِهِ.
15. وَهَذَا تُوافِقُهُ أَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:
16. سَأَرْجِعُ بَعْدَ هَذَا وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً خَيْمَةَ دَاوُدَ السَّاقِطَةَ وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً رَدْمَهَا وَأُقِيمُهَا ثَانِيَةً
17*. لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الرَّبَّ وَجَمِيعُ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ هَذَا كُلَّهُ.
18. مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ.
19. لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَرَى أَنْ لاَ يُثَقَّلَ عَلَى الرَّاجِعِينَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ*
20. بَلْ يُرْسَلْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الأَصْنَامِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالدَّمِ.
21. لأَنَّ مُوسَى مُنْذُ أَجْيَالٍ قَدِيمَةٍ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ مَنْ يَكْرِزُ بِهِ إِذْ يُقْرَأُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ».
22. حِينَئِذٍ رَأَى الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ مَعَ كُلِّ الْكَنِيسَةِ أَنْ يَخْتَارُوا رَجُلَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ فَيُرْسِلُوهُمَا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ مَعَ بُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا: يَهُوذَا الْمُلَقَّبَ بَرْسَابَا وَسِيلاَ رَجُلَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي الإِخْوَةِ.
23. وَكَتَبُوا بِأَيْدِيهِم*هَكَذَا: «اَلرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ وَالإِخْوَةُ يُهْدُونَ سَلاَماً إِلَى الإِخْوَةِ الَّذِينَ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَسُورِيَّةَ وَكِ*يلِيكِيَّةَ:
24. إِذْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا أَنَّ أُنَاساً خَارِجِينَ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا أَزْعَجُوكُمْ بِأَقْوَالٍ مُقَلِّبِينَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَائِلِينَ أَنْ تَخْتَتِنُوا وَتَحْفَظُوا النَّامُوسَ - الَّذِينَ نَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْمُرْهُمْ.
25. رَأَيْنَا وَقَدْ صِرْنَا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ نَخْتَارَ رَجُلَيْنِ وَنُرْسِلَهُمَا إِلَيْكُمْ مَعَ حَبِيبَيْنَا بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ
26. رَجُلَيْنِ قَدْ بَذَلاَ نَفْسَيْهِمَا لأَجْلِ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ -
27. فَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا يَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ وَهُمَا يُخْبِرَانِكُمْ بِنَفْسِ الْأُمُورِ شِفَاهاً.
28. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ:
29. أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبِحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ وَعَنِ الدَّمِ وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالزِّنَا الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ».
30. فَهَؤُلاَءِ لَمَّا أُطْلِقُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَجَمَعُوا الْجُمْهُورَ وَدَفَعُوا الرِّسَالَةَ.]

*[]*   أعمال 10[ 4. فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ:* «بِالْحَقِّ أَنَا أَجِدُ أَنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْوُجُوهَ.
35. بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ الَّذِي يَتَّقِيهِ وَيَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَقْبُولٌ عِنْدَهُ.
36. الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ بِالسَّلاَمِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ.*
37. أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا.
38. يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ.
39. وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ بِكُلِّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ.
40. هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً
41. لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
42. وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ دَيَّاناً لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ.
43. لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا».
44. فَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ.
45*. فَانْدَهَشَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ كُلُّ مَنْ جَاءَ مَعَ بُطْرُسَ لأَنَّ مَوْهِبَةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ عَلَى الْأُمَمِ أَيْضاً -*
46. لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ وَيُعَظِّمُونَ اللهَ. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ بُطْرُسُ:
47. «أَتُرَى يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ الْمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ يَعْتَمِدَ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً؟»
48. وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يَعْتَمِدُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. حِينَئِذٍ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ أَيَّاماً. ]

*[]*اعمال الرسل 26 [ 13. رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نُوراً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي.
14. فَلَمَّا سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً يُكَلِّمُنِي بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ
15. فَقُلْتُ أَنَا: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ.
16. *وَلَكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهَذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِماً وَشَاهِداً بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ*
17.* مُنْقِذاً إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ*
18. لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيباً مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.
19. «مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لَمْ أَكُنْ مُعَانِداً لِلرُّؤْيَا السَّمَاوِيَّةِ
20. بَلْ أَخْبَرْتُ أَوَّلاً الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ حَتَّى جَمِيعِ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ ثُمَّ الْأُمَمَ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا وَيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى اللهِ عَامِلِينَ أَعْمَالاً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ.
21. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَمْسَكَنِي الْيَهُودُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَشَرَعُوا فِي قَتْلِي.
22. فَإِذْ حَصَلْتُ عَلَى مَعُونَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ بَقِيتُ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ شَاهِداً لِلصَّغِيرِ وَالْكَبِيرِ. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقُولُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ مَا تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ:
*23. إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُنَادِيَ بِنُورٍ لِلشَّعْبِ وَلِلْأُمَمِ».*]
...


----------



## amgd beshara (29 سبتمبر 2012)

رد القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 

الذي لايعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة: 



قال  إشعياء النبي بالروح: " لأَنَّ  الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ.  الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ. وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا  الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ  الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: "اقْرَأْ هَذَا " فَيَقُولُ: " لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ  مَخْتُومٌ". أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ  لَهُ: " اقْرَأْ هَذَا " فَيَقُولُ: " لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ" "  (أشعياء29/10-12).

تصوّر بعض  الكتّاب من الإخوة المسلمين أنَّ الآية التي تقول: (أَوْ  يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: " اقْرَأْ  هَذَا " فَيَقُولُ: " لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ)، تُشير  إلى مجيء نبيّ أميّ!! فقال السيد أحمد ديدات " إنَّ اعتكاف محمّد وتعبّده في غار  حراء المعروف اليوم بجبل النور واستجابته لبدء التنزيل وحيًا عن طريق جبريل الملاك  إنّما هو إنجاز لهذه النبوة "(1)!! وقال  أحد الكتّاب أنَّ أميّة النبي وكيفية بدء الوحي إليه لأوّل مرّة موجودة عند أهل  الكتاب إلي يومنا هذا، ثم حَرَّفَ في نصّ الآية ونقلها هكذا " ويدفع الكتاب للأميّ:  ويقال له إقرأ هذا أرجوك قيقول: أنا أمّيّ "!! أي لست بقارئ(2)!!

ونقول  لكليهما أنكما  سلكتما في طريق خاطئ واتّخذتما منهجًا خاطئًا، من الأساس، فلا نصّ الآية ولا مضمون  الآيات التي وردت بها يفيدانكما في شيء.
فقد جاءت  الآيات في نصّها  العبري  " ותהי לכם חזות הכל כדברי הספר החתום  אשׁר־יתנו אתו אל־יודע הספר לאמר קרא נא־זה ואמר לא אוכל כי חתום הוא׃ ונתן הספר על אשׁר לא־ידע ספר לאמר  קרא נא־זה ואמר לא ידעתי ספר ".  
وترجمتها  العربية الحرفية هكذا "  فَصَارَت  جميعُ رُؤيَاكُم غامضة كأقوال كتاب مختوم تُناولونه لمنْ يَعْرف القراءة وتقولون  له" " اقرأ هذا " فيُجيب: " لا أقدر لأنَّه مختوم". ثم تناولونه لمن لا يعرف  القراءة وتقولون له: " اقرأ هذا ". فيُجيب: " لا أعرف القراءة  ". 
“And the vision of all is become unto you as the words of a book  that is sealed, which men deliver to one that is learned, saying, Read this, I  pray thee: and he saith, I cannot; for it is sealed: And the book is delivered  to him that is not learned, saying, Read this, I pray thee: and he  saith, I am not learned”. 

أي أنَّ  هذا الحديث الذي وردت به الآية ليس نبوّة عن نبيّ أميّ ولا غير أميّ، إنما هو  توبيخ من الله لانغماس بني إسرائيل في الخطية والإثم وعدم فهمهم لأقواله ورؤاه  وإعلاناته، كما سبق  أن وبّخهم في بداية السفر قائلاً " اَلثَّوْرُ  يَعْرِفُ قَانِيهِ وَالْحِمَارُ مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ  يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ "  (أشعياء1/3). لذا يقول لهم في هذه الآيات " الرب سكب عليكم روح ذهول. وأغمض عيون أنبيائكم وغطي وؤوس  الرائين بينكم فصارت جميع رؤياكم غامضة كأقوال كتاب مختوم تناولونه لمن يعرف  القراءة وتقولون له أقرأ هذا فيجيب لا أقدر لأنّه مختوم. ثم تناولونه لمن لا يعرف  القراءة وتقولون له اقرأ هذا فيجيب لا أعرف القراءة "!! أي لا يستطيع أن يقرأه سواء من كان يعرف القراءة لأنّه  مختوم، ولا من لايعرف القراءة لأنه لايعرف القراءة أصلاً سواء كان السفر مختومًا أو  حتى غير مختوم!! هذا هو معنى الآيات لا أكثر ولا أقل ولا يحتمل تفسير أو تأويل أو  معني غير من ذلك!!​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*إتمام الشريعة &نبي صهيونى*

* سؤآل*:: المسيح  حينما يقول لتلاميذه[ إن لى أمور كثيرة لاقول لكم لكن ليس  الان لانكم لا تستطيعوا أن تحتملوا] ...  هل هذا تقصير من المسيح وكلل ؟؟؟!!
+كان يراعى قدرات تلاميذه فى الاستيعاب وإستعدادهم الوجدانى والفكرى ..كان يراعى قدراتهم البدنية وإرهاقهم معه فى الأصوام والاسهار والاسفار والصلاوات ..فإن كان فى موضع  واحد [مناسبة واحدة ] أظهر حرصه على تقدير حالهم  وإستعدادهم النفسي  البشرى  فالمعروف 
أنه لم يغادرهم  إلا  بعد  أن أكمل  فيهم ولهم كل قواعد العقيدة الاساسية *:: وهو يظهر لهم طوال أربعين يوماً وهو يكلمهم عن ملكوت الله [ اعمال  الرسل الاصحاح 1 الايات 3و4]فهو لم يتركهم الا بعد أن أسس كنيسته ووعد أن حراس أبواب الجحيم لن تقو على الصمود عليها[ الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح16الايه18]..*
نقول لزملاءئنا  من فضلكم إقرأؤوا  السياق  فى النص  بدلا من التلفيق  
سياق نصوص   أشعياء 42 المفترى عليه  إقرأ  النص كاملا وفى السياق  وعيب جدا هذا التلفيق والاختلاق .

+*نبي  صهيونى* :-
تعالوا نقرأ  أشعياء فى سياقاته-لنرى مدى  مصداقية الابتداع والتزييف المعيب والنصب والاحتيال الذى يقوم به خير غمة ابتليت بها البشرية لاضفاء شرعية على من لا شرعية له ولا مشروعية فيه:-
[*1. رُؤْيَا إِشَعْيَاءَ بْنِ آمُوصَ الَّتِي رَآهَا عَلَى يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ فِي أَيَّامِ عُزِّيَّا وَيُوثَامَ وَآحَازَ وَحَزَقِيَّا مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا:*
2. اِسْمَعِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَأَصْغِي أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَتَكَلَّمُ: «رَبَّيْتُ بَنِينَ وَنَشَّأْتُهُمْ أَمَّا هُمْ فَعَصُوا عَلَيَّ.]اش1
[27.* صِهْيَوْنُ* تُفْدَى بِالْحَقِّ وَتَائِبُوهَا بِالْبِرِّ.]اش1
[1. اَلأُمُورُ الَّتِي رَآهَا إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ مِنْ جِهَةِ يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ:
2. وَيَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ أَنَّ جَبَلَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ يَكُونُ ثَابِتاً فِي رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ وَيَرْتَفِعُ فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ وَتَجْرِي إِلَيْهِ كُلُّ الأُمَمِ.
3. وَتَسِيرُ شُعُوبٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَيَقُولُونَ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى *بَيْتِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ فَيُعَلِّمَنَا مِنْ طُرُقِهِ* وَنَسْلُكَ فِي سُبُلِهِ».* لأَنَّهُ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ الشَّرِيعَةُ وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ.*
4. فَيَقْضِي بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ وَيُنْصِفُ لِشُعُوبٍ كَثِيرِينَ فَيَطْبَعُونَ سُيُوفَهُمْ سِكَكاً وَرِمَاحَهُمْ مَنَاجِلَ. لاَ تَرْفَعُ أُمَّةٌ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ سَيْفاً وَلاَ يَتَعَلَّمُونَ الْحَرْبَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ.
5. *يَا بَيْتَ يَعْقُوبَ هَلُمَّ فَنَسْلُكُ فِي نُورِ الرَّبِّ*.]اش2
[2. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ غُصْنُ الرَّبِّ بَهَاءً وَمَجْداً وَثَمَرُ الأَرْضِ فَخْراً وَزِينَةً لِلنَّاجِينَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
3. وَ*يَكُونُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَبْقَى فِي صِهْيَوْنَ وَالَّذِي يُتْرَكُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ يُسَمَّى قُدُّوساً. كُلُّ مَنْ كُتِبَ لِلْحَيَاةِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ*.
4. إِذَا غَسَلَ السَّيِّدُ قَذَرَ بَنَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَنَقَّى دَمَ أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنْ وَسَطِهَا بِرُوحِ الْقَضَاءِ وَبِرُوحِ الإِحْرَاقِ
5.* يَخْلُقُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَكَانٍ مِنْ جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ* وَعَلَى مَحْفَلِهَا سَحَابَةً نَهَاراً وَدُخَاناً وَلَمَعَانَ نَارٍ مُلْتَهِبَةٍ لَيْلاً. لأَنَّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَجْدٍ غِطَاءً.
6. وَتَكُونُ مَظَلَّةٌ لِلْفَيْءِ نَهَاراً مِنَ الْحَرِّ وَلِمَلْجَأٍ وَمَخْبَأٍ مِنَ السَّيْلِ وَمِنَ الْمَطَرِ.]اش4
[. لأُنْشِدَنَّ عَنْ حَبِيبِي نَشِيدَ مُحِبِّي لِكَرْمِهِ. كَانَ لِحَبِيبِي كَرْمٌ عَلَى أَكَمَةٍ خَصِبَةٍ
2. فَنَقَبَهُ وَنَقَّى حِجَارَتَهُ وَغَرَسَهُ كَرْمَ سَوْرَقَ وَبَنَى بُرْجاً فِي وَسَطِهِ وَنَقَرَ فِيهِ أَيْضاً مِعْصَرَةً فَانْتَظَرَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ عِنَباً فَصَنَعَ عِنَباً رَدِيئاً.
3. *«وَالآنَ يَا سُكَّانَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرِجَالَ يَهُوذَا احْكُمُوا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ كَرْمِي*.
4. مَاذَا يُصْنَعُ أَيْضاً لِكَرْمِي وَأَنَا لَمْ أَصْنَعْهُ لَهُ؟ لِمَاذَا إِذِ انْتَظَرْتُ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ عِنَباً صَنَعَ عِنَباً رَدِيئاً؟
5. فَالآنَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ مَاذَا أَصْنَعُ بِكَرْمِي. أَنْزِعُ سِيَاجَهُ فَيَصِيرُ لِلرَّعْيِ. أَهْدِمُ جُدْرَانَهُ فَيَصِيرُ لِلدَّوْسِ.
6. وَأَجْعَلُهُ خَرَاباً لاَ يُقْضَبُ وَلاَ يُنْقَبُ فَيَطْلَعُ شَوْكٌ وَحَسَكٌ. وَأُوصِي الْغَيْمَ أَنْ لاَ يُمْطِرَ عَلَيْهِ مَطَراً».
7.* إِنَّ كَرْمَ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ هُوَ بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَغَرْسَ لَذَّتِهِ رِجَالُ يَهُوذَا.]اش5*
[13. قَدِّسُوا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ فَهُوَ خَوْفُكُمْ وَهُوَ رَهْبَتُكُمْ.
14. وَيَكُونُ مَقْدِساً وَحَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ* لِبَيْتَيْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَ*فَخّاً وَشَرَكاً *لِسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
15. فَيَعْثُرُ بِهَا كَثِيرُونَ وَيَسْقُطُونَ فَيَنْكَسِرُونَ وَيَعْلَقُونَ فَيُلْقَطُونَ.
16. صُرَّ الشَّهَادَةَ. اخْتِمِ الشَّرِيعَةَ بِتَلاَمِيذِي».
17. فَأَصْطَبِرُ لِلرَّبِّ السَّاتِرِ وَجْهَهُ عَنْ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ وَأَنْتَظِرُهُ.
18. هَئَنَذَا وَالأَوْلاَدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَانِيهِمُ الرَّبُّ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ السَّاكِنِ فِي جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ.]اش8
[12*. فَيَكُونُ مَتَى أَكْمَلَ السَّيِّدُ كُلَّ عَمَلِهِ بِجَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَبِأُورُشَلِيمَ *أَنِّي أُعَاقِبُ ثَمَرَ عَظَمَةِ قَلْبِ مَلِكِ أَشُّورَ وَفَخْرَ رِفْعَةِ عَيْنَيْهِ.
13. لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «بِقُدْرَةِ يَدِي صَنَعْتُ وَبِحِكْمَتِي. لأَنِّي فَهِيمٌ. وَنَقَلْتُ تُخُومَ شُعُوبٍ وَنَهَبْتُ ذَخَائِرَهُمْ وَحَطَطْتُ الْمُلُوكَ كَبَطَلٍ.
14. فَأَصَابَتْ يَدِي ثَرْوَةَ الشُّعُوبِ كَعُشٍّ وَكَمَا يُجْمَعُ بَيْضٌ مَهْجُورٌ جَمَعْتُ أَنَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُرَفْرِفُ جَنَاحٍ وَلاَ فَاتِحُ فَمٍ وَلاَ مُصَفْصِفٌ».
15. هَلْ تَفْتَخِرُ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى الْقَاطِعِ بِهَا أَوْ يَتَكَبَّرُ الْمِنْشَارُ عَلَى مُرَدِّدِهِ؟ كَأَنَّ الْقَضِيبَ يُحَرِّكُ رَافِعَهُ! كَأَنَّ الْعَصَا تَرْفَعُ مَنْ لَيْسَ هُوَ عُوداً!
16. لِذَلِكَ يُرْسِلُ سَيِّدُ الْجُنُودِ عَلَى سِمَانِهِ هُزَالاً وَيُوقِدُ تَحْتَ مَجْدِهِ وَقِيداً كَوَقِيدِ النَّارِ.
17. وَيَصِيرُ *نُورُ إِسْرَائِيلَ نَاراً وَقُدُّوسُهُ لَهِيباً فَيُحْرِقُ* وَيَأْكُلُ حَسَكَهُ وَشَوْكَهُ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ
18. وَيُفْنِي مَجْدَ وَعْرِهِ وَبُسْتَانِهِ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ جَمِيعاً. فَيَكُونُ كَذَوَبَانِ الْمَرِيضِ.
19. وَبَقِيَّةُ أَشْجَارِ وَعْرِهِ تَكُونُ قَلِيلَةً حَتَّى يَكْتُبَهَا صَبِيٌّ.
20. وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَالنَّاجِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ لاَ يَعُودُونَ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ أَيْضاً عَلَى ضَارِبِهِمْ بَلْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى* الرَّبِّ قُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالْحَقِّ.*
21.* تَرْجِعُ بَقِيَّةُ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى اللَّهِ الْقَدِيرِ.
22. لأَنَّهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ شَعْبُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ كَرَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ تَرْجِعُ بَقِيَّةٌ مِنْهُ. قَدْ قُضِيَ بِفَنَاءٍ فَائِضٍ بِالْعَدْلِ.
23. لأَنَّ السَّيِّدَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ يَصْنَعُ فَنَاءً وَقَضَاءً فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.
24. وَلَكِنْ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «لاَ تَخَفْ مِنْ أَشُّورَ يَا شَعْبِي السَّاكِنُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.*]اش10
[16. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ*: «هَئَنَذَا أُؤَسِّسُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ امْتِحَانٍ حَجَرَ زَاوِيَةٍ كَرِيماً أَسَاساً* مُؤَسَّساً. مَنْ آمَنَ لاَ يَهْرُبُ.
17. وَأَجْعَلُ الْحَقَّ خَيْطاً وَالْعَدْلَ مِطْمَاراً فَيَخْطُفُ الْبَرَدُ مَلْجَأَ الْكَذِبِ وَيَجْرُفُ الْمَاءُ السِّتَارَةَ.
18. وَيُمْحَى عَهْدُكُمْ مَعَ الْمَوْتِ وَلاَ يَثْبُتُ مِيثَاقُكُمْ مَعَ الْهَاوِيَةِ. السَّوْطُ الْجَارِفُ إِذَا عَبَرَ تَكُونُونَ لَهُ لِلدَّوْسِ.
19. كُلَّمَا عَبَرَ يَأْخُذُكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ كُلَّ صَبَاحٍ يَعْبُرُ فِي النَّهَارِ وَفِي اللَّيْلِ وَيَكُونُ فَهْمُ الْخَبَرِ فَقَطِ انْزِعَاجاً».
20. لأَنَّ الْفِرَاشَ قَدْ قَصَرَ عَنِ التَّمَدُّدِ وَالْغِطَاءَ ضَاقَ عَنِ الاِلْتِحَافِ.
21. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي جَبَلِ فَرَاصِيمَ يَقُومُ الرَّبُّ وَكَمَا فِي الْوَطَاءِ عِنْدَ جِبْعُونَ يَسْخَطُ لِيَفْعَلَ فِعْلَهُ الْغَرِيبَ وَلِيَعْمَلَ عَمَلَهُ الْغَرِيبَ.
22. فَالآنَ لاَ تَكُونُوا مُتَهَكِّمِينَ لِئَلاَّ تُشَدَّدَ رُبُطُكُمْ لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ فَنَاءً قَضَى بِهِ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.]اش28
[10.* وَمَفْدِيُّو الرَّبِّ يَرْجِعُونَ وَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ بِتَرَنُّمٍ وَفَرَحٌ أَبَدِيٌّ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمِ. ابْتِهَاجٌ وَفَرَحٌ يُدْرِكَانِهِمْ. وَيَهْرُبُ الْحُزْنُ وَالتَّنَهُّدُ.]اش35
[1. عَزُّوا عَزُّوا شَعْبِي يَقُولُ إِلَهُكُمْ.*
2. *طَيِّبُوا قَلْبَ أُورُشَلِيمَ* وَنَادُوهَا بِأَنَّ جِهَادَهَا قَدْ كَمِلَ أَنَّ إِثْمَهَا قَدْ عُفِيَ عَنْهُ أَنَّهَا قَدْ قَبِلَتْ مِنْ يَدِ الرَّبِّ ضِعْفَيْنِ عَنْ كُلِّ خَطَايَاهَا.
3. صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا.
4. كُلُّ وَطَاءٍ يَرْتَفِعُ وَكُلُّ جَبَلٍ وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ وَيَصِيرُ الْمُعَوَّجُ مُسْتَقِيماً وَالْعَرَاقِيبُ سَهْلاً.
5. فَيُعْلَنُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ وَيَرَاهُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ جَمِيعاً لأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ.
6. صَوْتُ قَائِلٍ: «نَادِ». فَقَالَ: «بِمَاذَا أُنَادِي؟» «كُلُّ جَسَدٍ عُشْبٌ وَكُلُّ جَمَالِهِ كَزَهْرِ الْحَقْلِ.
7. يَبِسَ الْعُشْبُ ذَبُلَ الزَّهْرُ لأَنَّ نَفْخَةَ الرَّبِّ هَبَّتْ عَلَيْهِ. حَقّاً الشَّعْبُ عُشْبٌ!
8. يَبِسَ الْعُشْبُ ذَبُلَ الزَّهْرُ. وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».
9. *عَلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ اصْعَدِي يَا مُبَشِّرَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ. ارْفَعِي صَوْتَكِ بِقُوَّةٍ يَا مُبَشِّرَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ.* ارْفَعِي لاَ تَخَافِي. قُولِي لِمُدُنِ يَهُوذَا: «هُوَذَا إِلَهُكِ.
10. هُوَذَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ بِقُوَّةٍ يَأْتِي وَذِرَاعُهُ تَحْكُمُ لَهُ. هُوَذَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَعُمْلَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
11. كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى قَطِيعَهُ. بِذِرَاعِهِ يَجْمَعُ الْحُمْلاَنَ وَفِي حِضْنِهِ يَحْمِلُهَا وَيَقُودُ الْمُرْضِعَاتِ».
12. مَنْ كَالَ بِكَفِّهِ الْمِيَاهَ وَقَاسَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِالشِّبْرِ وَكَالَ بِالْكَيْلِ تُرَابَ الأَرْضِ وَوَزَنَ الْجِبَالَ بِالْقَبَّانِ وَالآكَامَ بِالْمِيزَانِ؟
13. مَنْ قَاسَ رُوحَ الرَّبِّ وَمَنْ مُشِيرُهُ يُعَلِّمُهُ؟]اش40
[27*. لِمَاذَا تَقُولُ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَتَتَكَلَّمُ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: «قَدِ اخْتَفَتْ طَرِيقِي عَنِ الرَّبِّ وَفَاتَ حَقِّي إِلَهِي»؟*
28. أَمَا عَرَفْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ؟ إِلَهُ الدَّهْرِ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَعْيَا. لَيْسَ عَنْ فَهْمِهِ فَحْصٌ.
29. يُعْطِي الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ يُكَثِّرُ شِدَّةً.
30. اَلْغِلْمَانُ يُعْيُونَ وَيَتْعَبُونَ وَالْفِتْيَانُ يَتَعَثَّرُونَ تَعَثُّراً.
31. وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.]اش40
[*8. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ عَبْدِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ نَسْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلِي*
9. الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ وَمِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا دَعَوْتُهُ وَقُلْتُ لَكَ: «أَنْتَ عَبْدِي. اخْتَرْتُكَ وَلَمْ أَرْفُضْكَ
10. لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي.
11. إِنَّهُ سَيَخْزَى وَيَخْجَلُ جَمِيعُ الْمُغْتَاظِينَ عَلَيْكَ. يَكُونُ كَلاَ شَيْءٍ مُخَاصِمُوكَ وَيَبِيدُونَ.
12. تُفَتِّشُ عَلَى مُنَازِعِيكَ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُمْ. يَكُونُ مُحَارِبُوكَ كَلاَ شَيْءٍ وَكَالْعَدَمِ.
13. لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ».
1*4. لاَ تَخَفْ يَا دُودَةَ يَعْقُوبَ يَا شِرْذِمَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَفَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ*.
15. هَئَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نَوْرَجاً مُحَدَّداً جَدِيداً ذَا أَسْنَانٍ. تَدْرُسُ الْجِبَالَ وَتَسْحَقُهَا وَتَجْعَلُ الآكَامَ كَالْعُصَافَةِ.
16. تُذَرِّيهَا فَالرِّيحُ تَحْمِلُهَا وَالْعَاصِفُ تُبَدِّدُهَا وَ*أَنْتَ تَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ. بِقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ تَفْتَخِرُ*.
17. اَلْبَائِسُونَ وَالْمَسَاكِينُ طَالِبُونَ مَاءً وَلاَ يُوجَدُ. لِسَانُهُمْ مِنَ الْعَطَشِ قَدْ يَبِسَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ أَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ. أَنَا إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ أَتْرُكُهُمْ.
18. أَفْتَحُ عَلَى الْهِضَابِ أَنْهَاراً وَفِي وَسَطِ الْبِقَاعِ يَنَابِيعَ. أَجْعَلُ الْقَفْرَ أَجَمَةَ مَاءٍ وَالأَرْضَ الْيَابِسَةَ مَفَاجِرَ مِيَاهٍ.
19. أَجْعَلُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ الأَرْزَ وَالسَّنْطَ وَالآسَ وَشَجَرَةَ الزَّيْتِ. أَضَعُ فِي الْبَادِيَةِ السَّرْوَ وَالسِّنْدِيَانَ وَالشَّرْبِينَ مَعاً.
20. لِيَنْظُرُوا وَيَعْرِفُوا وَيَتَنَبَّهُوا وَيَتَأَمَّلُوا مَعاً أَنَّ يَدَ الرَّبِّ فَعَلَتْ هَذَا* وَقُدُّوسَ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَبْدَعَهُ.*
21. قَدِّمُوا دَعْوَاكُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. أَحْضِرُوا حُجَجَكُمْ *يَقُولُ مَلِكُ يَعْقُوبَ.*
22. لِيُقَدِّمُوهَا وَيُخْبِرُونَا بِمَا سَيَعْرِضُ. مَا هِيَ الأَوَّلِيَّاتُ؟ أَخْبِرُوا فَنَجْعَلَ عَلَيْهَا قُلُوبَنَا وَنَعْرِفَ آخِرَتَهَا أَوْ أَعْلِمُونَا الْمُسْتَقْبِلاَتِ.
23. أَخْبِرُوا بِالآتِيَاتِ فِيمَا بَعْدُ فَنَعْرِفَ أَنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَافْعَلُوا خَيْراً أَوْ شَرّاً فَنَلْتَفِتَ وَنَنْظُرَ مَعاً.
24. هَا أَنْتُمْ مِنْ لاَ شَيْءٍ وَعَمَلُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَدَمِ. رِجْسٌ هُوَ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُكُمْ.
25. قَدْ أَنْهَضْتُهُ مِنَ الشِّمَالِ فَأَتَى. مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِي. يَأْتِي عَلَى الْوُلاَةِ كَمَا عَلَى الْمِلاَطِ وَكَخَزَّافٍ يَدُوسُ الطِّينَ.
26. مَنْ أَخْبَرَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ حَتَّى نَعْرِفَ وَمِنْ قَبْلٍ حَتَّى نَقُولَ: «هُوَ صَادِقٌ»؟ لاَ مُخْبِرٌ وَلاَ مُسْمِعٌ وَلاَ سَامِعٌ أَقْوَالَكُمْ.
27. *أَنَا أَوَّلاً قُلْتُ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: «هَا! هَا هُمْ» وَلأُورُشَلِيمَ جَعَلْتُ مُبَشِّراً.*
28. وَنَظَرْتُ فَلَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ وَمِنْ هَؤُلاَءِ فَلَيْسَ مُشِيرٌ حَتَّى أَسْأَلَهُمْ فَيَرُدُّونَ كَلِمَةً.
29. هَا كُلُّهُمْ بَاطِلٌ وَأَعْمَالُهُمْ عَدَمٌ وَمَسْبُوكَاتُهُمْ رِيحٌ وَخَلاَءٌ.]اش41
[1*. وَالآنَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَجَابِلُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي.
2. إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ.
3. لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصُكَ. جَعَلْتُ مِصْرَ فِدْيَتَكَ كُوشَ وَسَبَا عِوَضَكَ.
4. إِذْ صِرْتَ عَزِيزاً فِي عَيْنَيَّ مُكَرَّماً وَأَنَا قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُكَ. أُعْطِي أُنَاساً عِوَضَكَ وَشُعُوباً عِوَضَ نَفْسِكَ.*
5. لاَ تَخَفْ فَإِنِّي مَعَكَ. مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ آتِي بِنَسْلِكَ وَمِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَجْمَعُكَ.
6. أَقُولُ لِلشِّمَالِ: أَعْطِ وَلِلْجَنُوبِ: لاَ تَمْنَعْ. *ايتِ بِبَنِيَّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَبِبَنَاتِي مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ*.
7. بِكُلِّ مَنْ دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي وَلِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ.
8. أَخْرِجِ الشَّعْبَ الأَعْمَى وَلَهُ عُيُونٌ وَالأَصَمَّ وَلَهُ آذَانٌ.
9. «اِجْتَمِعُوا يَا كُلَّ الأُمَمِ مَعاً وَلْتَلْتَئِمِ الْقَبَائِلُ. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ يُخْبِرُ بِهَذَا وَيُعْلِمُنَا بِالأَوَّلِيَّاتِ؟ لِيُقَدِّمُوا شُهُودَهُمْ وَيَتَبَرَّرُوا. أَوْ لِيَسْمَعُوا فَيَقُولُوا: صِدْقٌ.
10. أَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَعَبْدِي الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا بِي وَتَفْهَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ.
11. أَنَا أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي مُخَلِّصٌ.
12.* أَنَا أَخْبَرْتُ وَخَلَّصْتُ وَأَعْلَمْتُ وَلَيْسَ بَيْنَكُمْ غَرِيبٌ. وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَنَا اللَّهُ.*
13. أَيْضاً مِنَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟».
14.* هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكُمْ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «لأَجْلِكُمْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَى بَابِلَ وَأَلْقَيْتُ الْمَغَالِيقَ كُلَّهَا وَالْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ فِي سُفُنِ تَرَنُّمِهِمْ.
15. أَنَا الرَّبُّ قُدُّوسُكُمْ خَالِقُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَلِكُكُمْ.*
16. هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْجَاعِلُ فِي الْبَحْرِ طَرِيقاً وَفِي الْمِيَاهِ الْقَوِيَّةِ مَسْلَكاً.]أش43
*الاستنتاج  لمن  يعقل فقط أن أشعياء  نبي  صهيونى [  نبي   صهيونى بإمتياز ] يتكلم  عن بنى إسرائيل وأؤرشاليم وصهيون     إلا  إذا اثبت الجهابذة  أن  صهيون واورشاليم  جبل  فى مكة   زى ما إدعوا  حول  فاران  وسالع    ...فهل من مكابر غرور   هل من مغالط مفترى  ليؤول الكلام بما  لايحتمل   اليس هذا هو النصب والاحتيال  عينه \ اليس هذا هو التحريف ذاته* . ...........ه[/COLOR


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

> ثم يأتي سفر أشعيا ليحدد مكان هذا النبي وبلدته ومسيرته فيقول { هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.2 لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.3 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.4 لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ{
> النص السابق لا يمكن أن ينطبق إلا على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فهو عبد الله ومختاره الذي أخرج الحق للأمم وانتظرت الجزر شريعته
> ، ولم يكل ولم ينكسر حتى وضع الحق في الأرض وأرشد الناس إلى جميع الحق، فهو صاحب الشريعة الكاملة التي أتمها الله في عهده، ولم يقبضه إلا بعد اكتمالها}
> لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض {، ولذلك يقول الله تعالى في سورة المائدة }اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا{.




ربما كان لهم شبه العذر حينا اتخذوا ايات من الكتاب المقدس التي تتحدث عن حرب و قتال لان نبي الاسلام كان قتال و رجل جرب 
لكن ان يطبقوا هذه الايات علي نبي الاسلام فهذا هو النصب بعينه و لو كان بحث قليلا لاضطر ان يخلع هذا اللباس عن محمد و يعتذر عن جهله الشديد لانها لا تتفق مع حقيقة نبي الاسلام و لا مع سيرته 

فقد قصف رقابا و اطفأ حياة الكثيرين ممن حاربهم
و لم يقصف حياة البشر فحسب بل حرق و قطع نخيل الذين حاربهم و هو قوت و طعام البلاد التي فتحها 

كما جاء في( صحيح البخاري ج 3 ص 11 )
حدثنا ادم حدثنا الليث ابن نافع عن ابن عمر قال :
حرق رسول الله نخل بني النضير و قطع وهي البويرة فنادوه من الحصون يا محمد لقد كنت تنهي عن الفساد و تعيبه و من صنعه . فما بال قطع النخيل و تحريقها اهو فساد ام اصلاح .. فارتاب بعض اصحابه بجواز هذا الفعل و تأثروا من اعتراض بني النضير . قيل فنزلت الاية  
 (مَا قَطَعْتُم مِّن لِّينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَائِمَةً عَلَى أُصُولِهَا فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيُخْزِيَ الْفَاسِقِينَ)
الحشر 4

و قال ايضا 
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس ، حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ويقيموا الصلاة ، ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام ، وحسابهم على الله تعالى ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .

و قال
بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتى يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي وجعل الذلة والصغار على من خالف أمري ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح - المحدث: أحمد شاكر - المصدر: مسند أحمد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/122

 و هتف في الشوارع و القري قائلا :

كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ
(البقرة 216).
وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(البقرة 244).
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ
(الأنفال 65).
قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 14).

و هل وضع محمد الحق في الارض ام لا تزال شريعته محصورة في اضيق دائرة في اسيا و شمال افريقيا 
و ها قد مضي علي ظهور شريعته 14 قرنا و جزائر البحار لم تعتنق شريعته 

اذا لا تصح ابدا هذة النبؤة بأي حال ان تكون علي نبي المسلمين 

فمن هو عبد الرب المذكور في هذة النبؤة :

ان كلمة عبد الرب لها معان كثيرة 
ففي بعض الاحيان تأتي بمعني شعب اسرائيل 
و في احيان اخري تأتي بمعني اتقياء الرب 
و في احيان تأتي بمعني السيد المسيح

و لا عجب ان لقب عبد ينطبق علي السيد المسيح فمكتوب عنه 
لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ
(فيليبي2/7)
كما ذكر ذلك عنه القديس متي البشير فيقول 
لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 18«هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. 19لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ، وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 20قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ. 21وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ». 
مت 12 : 17 -21

الي الامان يخرج الحق 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ
مت 11 : 28
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ
يو 14 : 6

الذي اعضده
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، 
يو 5 : 26

سرت به نفسي
وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».
مت 17 : 5

لا يكل و لا ينكسر
لم يكل السيد و لم ينكسر امام تجارب ابليس و لا من تعييرات الفريسيين و لا من الموت بل تمم مقاصدة في عمل الفداء و اسس كنيسته و وضع الحق في الارض
 و كلمة الحق تتضمن التعليم الحقيقي و سر الله الذي كان مكتوما منذ الازل 



> وضعت روحي عليه{ تعنى النصرة والتأييد من الله ، وهى عامة لجميع الأنبياء ، ولا يختص بها المسيح من دونهم ، ومثال ذلك ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس }وكان روح الله على عزريا بن عوديد{، وأيضا ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس في سفر العدد}يا ليت كل شعب الرب كانوا أنبياء إذا وضع الله روحه عليهم{.



الروح هو الروح القدس و هذا امر واضح جدا حتي من النصوص التي اقتبصها المدلس نفسه 
و لا تعني التعضيد و التأييد بل روح الله روحه لا تعضيدة بل الروح القدس روح الله و هو الذي يعطي تعضيد او قوة او حكمة او تعزيات لكل كما يشاء بحكمته 
كما يقول المرنم 
رُوحُكَ الصَّالِحُ يَهْدِينِي فِي أَرْضٍ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ
مز 134 : 10

و ايضا يتكلم 
وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ
اع 13 : 2
فهل قوة الله او معونته تتكلم

و عندما يكون مع المؤمن فله ثمار 
22وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ 23وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ
غل 5 : 22

بل هو الله فالله و روحه واحد
«يَا حَنَانِيَّا لِمَاذَا مَلأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَتَخْتَلِسَ مِنْ ثَمَنِ الْحَقْلِ؟........ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ
اع 5 : 3 - 4

و حل علي المسيح و هو في الهيئة كأنسان 
 وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. 33 وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ، لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ، فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 34وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ».
يو 1 : 32 - 34

و الروح القدس هو واحد مع الاب و  واحد مع الابن ايضا فهو ليس غريبا عن الابن بل هو معه بغير مكيال و لا انفصال و هو الذي قدس احشاء السيدة العذراء مريم ليحقق التجسد الالهي 



> والنص السابق لا ينطبق على المسيح عليه السلام الذي لم يدع أنه قد أخرج كل الحق للأمم؛ بل قال قبل رحيله } إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم لكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق
> {.. كما أن المسيح أخبرنا في إنجيل متى}{لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة



كانت ارسالية السيد المسيح الي كل العالم و قد جاء ليحمل خطايا العالم كله و هذا نجدة في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه

النبوات في العهد القديم تشهد ان المسيح اتي لاجل العالم كله 
و منها علي سبيل المثال 

وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ، وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ».
تك 12 : 3
وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي».
تك 22 : 18
لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.
تك 49 : 10
«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. 
دا 7 : 13

و اوضح السيد المسيح ان المسيحيين نور العالم
«أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. 14أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ، 15وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ،بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. 16فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ،لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
مت 5 : 13

و يبغضون من امم العالم
حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.
مت 22 :9

و بشارته يكرز بها في كل العالم
وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى.
مت 24 : 14
اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا».
مت 26 : 13
وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.
مر 13 : 10

يكرز باسم المسيح الرب في جميع الامم
وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
لو 24 : 47

ارسالية المسيح للعالم
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
يو 3 : 17

و يبذل جسده عن العالم
أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».
يو 6 : 51


فقد اتي السيد المسيح للعالم و بذل جسده عن العالم و اعد التلاميذ الذين سوف يحملون البشارة السارة بمغفرة الخطايا الي العالم 
ذلك لان المسيح رأس الكنيسة و الكنيسة جسد المسيح و هو يعمل من خلالها 

فمن المسيح و من الكنيسة جسدة يخرج الحق للامم



و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد ... امين


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

رد القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير

2- عبد  الرب، من هو؟ وما هي صفاته وأعماله؟
ورد في  سفر إشعياء مجموعة من النبوّات في الإصحاحات (42 إلى  62)، عن شخص  دُعي ب " عبد الربّ " ولم تذكر له، هذه النبوّات، إسمًا محددًا، وقد أجمع  المفسّرون المسيحيّون على أنَّ هذا الشخص المذكور في هذه النبوّات هو الربّ يسوع  المسيح، المسيّا الآتي والمنتظر. كما رأت  الغالبية العظمى من الربيّين اليهود، خاصّة القدماء الذين كتبوا في فترة ما قبل  المسيح وما تلاها وحتى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي، سواء في التلمود أو المشناه أو  الجمارا أو المدراش، وكل كتب التقليد اليهوديّ بكافة أنواعها أن هذا العبد هو "  المسيّا "، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول ترجوم بسيدو يوناثان Targum Pseudo Jonathan(3): " ها هو  عبدي المسيا، سأقربّه إليّ، مختاري الذي يتبارك به شعبي".

(1) "عبد الرب الوديع ": 
جاء في  سفر إشعياء قوله: " هُوَذَا  عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ  رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ  يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً  خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ  يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ  شَرِيعَتَهُ. هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا  بَاسِطُ الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِهَا مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً  وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا رُوحاً. أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ  فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً  لِلأُمَمِ لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ  مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. "  (أشعياء42/1-7).
ويتحدث  هذا الإعلان عن دعوة " العبد الوديع " لكي " يُخرج الحق للأمم " مؤيدا بروح الله،  في مهمة لا يمكن أن تفشل. ويقول رابي ديفيد كيمي Rabbi David Qimhi" هوذا عبدي أي أنه المسيا الملك، الذي سيكون مباركًا من الرب ويعمل  أعمالاً خارقة "(4)!!

ولكن بعض  الكتّاب من الإخوة المسلمين قالوا أنَّ هذه نبوّو عن نبيّ المسلمين(5)!!  مخالفين بذلك كلّ ما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس ومفهومه عن عبد الربّ!! ولكن عندما  نتفحّص هذه النبوّة وندرسها بعناية علي ضوء ما سبق وعلى ضوء بقيّة أسفار الكتاب  المقدّس بعهديه نجد أنَّ الشخص المذكور لا يُمكن أنْ يكون سوي الرب يسوع المسيح  وذلك للأسباب التالية: 
(1)    أنَّ لقب  عبد الرب المقصود هنا هو لقب المسيح بعد التجسّد فقد قال الكتاب عنه "  لَكِنَّهُ  أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ  النَّاسِ"(فيليبي2/7)، وهو  شخص مختار من الله " عَبْدِي  الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ"(إشعياء34/10)، ليقوم  بعمله كما وصفه الكتاب ب " حَجَراً  حَيّاً مَرْفُوضاً مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَلَكِنْ مُخْتَارٌ مِنَ اللهِ  كَرِيمٌ  "(1بطرس2/4).
(2)    وقد سُرّ  الله به "  مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي "، بل  وهو الوحيد الذي خاطبه الله من السماء في العماد وفي التجلي بفوله " هَذَا  هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ  "(متي3/17)، و  " وَفِيمَا  هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ  السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ  اسْمَعُوا  "(متي17/5).
(3)    وهو الذي  وضع الله عليه روحه " وَضَعْتُ  رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ "، أو كما  قال إشعياء بالروح " ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح  المعرفة ومخافة الرب "، وقد حل الروح القدس عليه أمام شهود " وَنَزَلَ  عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ  صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ  سُرِرْتُ! "  (لوقا3/22)، وقال  القديس بطرس بالروح " يَسُوعُ  الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ  وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ  عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ "  (أعمال10/38).
(4)    ولن تكون  رسالته لإسرائيل فقط، كما تصوّر اليهود، بل لجميع الأمم فيخرج الحق للأمم... وأجعلك  عهدًا للشعوب ونورًا للأثمم "، كما قال الرب يسوع  لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا  وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ"  (متي28/19)، "  وَيَنْبَغِي  أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ."  (مرقس13/10).
(5)    وقد طبّق  الرب يسوع الميسح نفسه هذه النبوّة حرفيًا على نفسه، بقول الكتاب "  فَلَمَّا  خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ، فَعَلِمَ  يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ  جَمِيعاً. وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ  بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: " هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ حَبِيبِي الَّذِي  سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. لاَ  يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.  قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ حَتَّى  يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ. وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ  "  (متي12/14-21). وبعد  هذا فليستدّ كل فمّ لأن فمّ الرب تكلم، ولا مجال للحديث عن شخص غير  المسيح!!​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام للجميع,,

مثل موسى في ماذا؟ الكتاب المقدس يجاوب بوضوح من تثنية 34 :

10 وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ 11 فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ 12 وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.

و لم يصنع مثل هذه, لا بل اعظم منها الا السيد المسيح.


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل قيدار نؤة عن نبي الاسلام ؟*



> لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا.12 لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.13 الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ.}من المعلوم أن دعوة المسيح لم تظهر في الديار التي سكنها قيدار وهي مكة !! ولا رفعت بها الصحراء صوتها!!… بل ظهرت في بني إسرائيل،
> وقيدار هو الجد الأكبر لقبائل مكة، وهو من أبناء إسماعيل عليه السلام كما تخبرنا المصادرالتاريخية، وكما يخبرنا أيضا الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 25 } وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ: نَبَايُوتُ بِكْرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَقِيدَارُ، وَأَدَبْئِيلُ وَمِبْسَامُ14 وَمِشْمَاعُ وَدُومَةُ وَمَسَّا15 وَحَدَارُ وَتَيْمَا وَيَطُورُ وَنَافِيشُ وَقِدْمَةُ.16 هؤُلاَءِ هُمْ بَنُو إِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ بِدِيَارِهِمْ وَحُصُونِهِمْ. اثْنَا عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا حَسَبَ قَبَائِلِهِمْ.{وقيدار بن إسماعيل ينسب له العرب المستعربة، والتي تسمى أيضا بالعرب العدنانية نسبة إلى عدنان الذي انحدر من صلب قيدار بن إسماعيل عليه السلام والديار التي سكنها قيدار هي الديار التي سكنها إسماعيل، وهي الديار التي سكنها النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وهى مكة المكرمة.. أما (سالع ) فهو جبل سلع بالمدينة المنورة، وهو جبل يقع غرب المسجد النبوي علي بعد 500 متر تقريبا من سوره الغربي، يبلغ عرضه ما بين 300 إلي 800 مترا، وارتفاعه 80 مترا، وكان سفح جبل سلع مقر قيادة المسلمين إذ ضربت خيمة لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم-ورابط عدد من الصحابة في مواقع مختلفة منه.والتسبيحة التي من أقصى الأرض إنها إعلان برسالة جديدة، وكلمة من أقصى الأرض تشير إلى المشرق الأقصى، إذ أن أقصى القدس جزيرة العرب، وأقصى جزيرة العرب القدس، لذلك يقول الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم }سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا{. وترفع البرية صوتها، وتخبر بالتسبيح في الجزائر إنما يكون ذلك برفع الآذان، والنداء (الله اكبر الله اكبر) يسمعها سكان الصحراء وما حولها…}والرب كالجبار يخرج كرجل حروب{ هي عشرات الحروب التي تم خوضها لإخراج الناس من الكفر إلى الإسلام، وليس أدل على ذلك من النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم- خرج بنفسه في سبعا وعشرين غزوة في سبع سنوات فقط من أجل نشر التوحيد وإعلاء الحق في الأرض


و لكي نفهم معني الايات يجب ان نري ماذا يقول السفر و عن من يتحدث 
فماذا يقول النص من البداية

وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 2لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 3قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ. 5هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا بَاسِطُ الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِهَا مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا رُوحاً. 6أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. 8أَنَا الرَّبُّ هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ وَلاَ تَسْبِيحِي لِلْمَنْحُوتَاتِ. 9هُوَذَا الأَوَّلِيَّاتُ قَدْ أَتَتْ وَالْحَدِيثَاتُ أَنَا مُخْبِرٌ بِهَا. قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْبُتَ أُعْلِمُكُمْ بِهَا.
10غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا 11لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا. 12لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْداً وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ. 13الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ. 14قَدْ صَمَتُّ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ. سَكَتُّ. تَجَلَّدْتُ. كَالْوَالِدَةِ أَصِيحُ. أَنْفُخُ وَأَنْخِرُ مَعاً. 15أَخْرِبُ الْجِبَالَ وَالآكَامَ وَأُجَفِّفُ كُلَّ عُشْبِهَا وَأَجْعَلُ الأَنْهَارَ يَبَساً وَأُنَشِّفُ الآجَامَ 16وَأُسَيِّرُ الْعُمْيَ فِي طَرِيقٍ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا. فِي مَسَالِكَ لَمْ يَدْرُوهَا أُمَشِّيهِمْ. أَجْعَلُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَمَامَهُمْ نُوراً وَالْمُعْوَجَّاتِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. هَذِهِ الأُمُورُ أَفْعَلُهَا وَلاَ أَتْرُكُهُمْ. 17قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. يَخْزَى خِزْياً الْمُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى الْمَنْحُوتَاتِ الْقَائِلُونَ لِلْمَسْبُوكَاتِ: «أَنْتُنَّ آلِهَتُنَا!»
18أَيُّهَا الصُّمُّ اسْمَعُوا. أَيُّهَا الْعُمْيُ انْظُرُوا لِتُبْصِرُوا. 19مَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى إِلاَّ عَبْدِي وَأَصَمُّ كَرَسُولِي الَّذِي أُرْسِلُهُ؟ مَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى كَالْكَامِلِ وَأَعْمَى كَعَبْدِ الرَّبِّ؟ 20نَاظِرٌ كَثِيراً وَلاَ تُلاَحِظُ. مَفْتُوحُ الأُذُنَيْنِ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ. 21الرَّبُّ قَدْ سُرَّ مِنْ أَجْلِ بِرِّهِ. يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرِيعَةَ وَيُكْرِمُهَا.
اش 42

هل هذة صفات في نبي الاسلام
هل هو اعمي و اصم؟
هل لا يصيح و لا يسمع في الشوارع صوتة ( ناهيك عن الغزوات )
هل فتح عيون العميان؟
و قد تحدثنا عن هذا باستفاضة في الشبهة السابقة 

انظر ايضا من يتحدث

يقول الرب اقوم كالجبار و ينتصر علي الموت

و يصير العميان الذين هم الامم من الجزيرة العربية و من العالم كله الي طريق النور

اين اذا رسول الاسلام من كل هذا؟

لا يمكن ان تشير الترانيم الي اي شئ في الاسلام و لا هي معروفة عند المسلمين كما ان قيدار ليست من المحتم ان تشير الي الاسلام لان من المؤكد ان الكثير من قبائل العرب كانت تدين بالدين المسيحي مثل قبيلة حمير وغسان وربيع ونجران والحيرة 

و ان كانوا يدعون ان هذة نبؤة عن نبي الاسلام لانها ذكرت قيدار و هو ولد من نسل قيدار فيكون لكل من ولد في جزائر البحار و المدن و البراري و رؤوس الجبال ان يدعي ان هذه النبؤة عنه لانه ذكر في هذه النبؤة 

و هذه الترنيمة هي ترنيمة جديدة تعم المسكونة و تردد من اقاصي الارض و الجزائر و مدنها و البرية و رؤوس الجبال .. و الحال ان الدين الاسلامي لم ينتشر الي اقاصي الارض و ها الجزائر و سكانها خالية من شريعة محمد
ناهيك عن ان عبادة المسلمين خالية من التسبيح و الترتيل فما بالك بتسبيحة جديدة 

هذة الترنيمة الجديدة الوارد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا يتحدث فيها عن الحياة الابدية للمؤمنين باسم الرب 
 حيث يقول :

وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ كَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَكَصَوْتِ رَعْدٍ عَظِيمٍ. وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً كَصَوْتِ ضَارِبِينَ بِالْقِيثَارَةِ يَضْرِبُونَ بِقِيثَارَاتِهِمْ،3وَهُمْ يَتَرَنَّمُونَ كَتَرْنِيمَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ وَأَمَامَ الأَرْبَعَةِ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. وَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ التَّرْنِيمَةَ إِلَّا الْمِئَةُ وَالأَرْبَعَةُ وَالأَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفاً الَّذِينَ اشْتُرُوا مِنَ الأَرْضِ
رؤ 14 : 2 - 3



> في النهاية لا يسعنا إل أن نقول لهولاء الذين سبوا رسول الله وأحرقوا قرأنه إن الإسلام سوى بين كل الأنبياء ولا يكتمل إيمان المسلمين إلا بالإيمان بكل الأنبياء والرسل الذين نكن لهم كل احترام }وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ{ {الصف/6}قوله تعالي في سورة البقرة (285){ آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ}.


هكذا اسمع دائما ان المسلم امر ان يحترم جميع الانبياء و الكتب و يؤمن بجميع الكتب و ما انزل الله فيها 
و فجأة نراه يتهم الانجيل و التوراة بالتحريف و التبديل و يسب الانبياء و الرسل من العهد الجديد ان لم يسب ايضا بعض انبياء العهد القديم 
و يعود فيقول و امنا بكتبه و رسله 
!!!!!!!

و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد ... امين


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

رد القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير
من كتاب
هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبي اخر يأتي بعد المسيح

 ترنيمة جديدة للمؤمنين باسمه: 
وقال  إشعياء بالروح أيضًا " غَنُّوا  لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى اَلأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا  اَلْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي اَلْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَاَلْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا،  لِتَرْفَعِ اَلْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا اَلدِّيَارُ اَلَّتِي سَكَنَهَا  قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ اَلْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا.  لِيُعْطُوا اَلرَّبَّ مَجْداً وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي اَلْجَزَائِرِ.  الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ  وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ. "  (إشعياء42/10-13).
ولأنَّ  هذه الآيات وردت بها كلمة قيدار إحدى قبائل العرب فقد ظنّ الإخوة المسلمون أنَّ هذه  الآيات المذكورة فيها " قيدار " نبوّة عن نبيّ المسلمين وأنَّ الترانيم الجديدة  المنوّه عنها هي كناية عن اعتناق قبائل العرب للإسلام (7)!! وقال  بعضهم أنَّ الترنيمة الجديدة هي " شريعة جديدة " في البلاد التي سكنها قيدار " ابن  إسماعيل " وهذا إشارة إلى شريعة الإسلام التي جاء بها محمد الذى هو من نسل إسماعيل.  وأنَّ تمجيد الربّ والإخبار بتسبيحه من الجزائر إشار ة إلي الآذان بالصلاة  الذي يرتفع فوق كل مئذنة ليسبح الله. وأنَّ تصوير الربّ كالجبار يخرج كرجل حروب  ينهض، هذه إشارة إلى فربضة الجهاد التي فرضها الإسلام!!

ولكنا  نؤكّد بحسب مضمون الكتاب المقدس ومفهومه وأسلوب الوحي فيه أنَّ هذه النبوه لا تخصّ  الإسلام ولا نبي المسلمين، وذلك للأسباب الآتية: 
(1)    لأن  الأغاني الروحية والتسابيح هي من صميم العبادة اليهوديّة والمسيحيّة اللتين تقومان  في الأساس علي ذلك، يقول المرنّم في العهد القديم " هَلِّلُويَا.  سَبِّحُوا اللهَ فِي قُدْسِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ فِي فَلَكِ قُوَّتِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ عَلَى  قُوَّاتِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ عَظَمَتِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِصَوْتِ الصُّورِ.  سَبِّحُوهُ بِرَبَابٍ وَعُودٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفٍّ وَرَقْصٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ  بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ التَّصْوِيتِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ  الْهُتَافِ. كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ فَلْتُسَبِّحِ الرَّبَّ. هَلِّلُويَا "  (المزمور150). ويقول  القدّيس بولس بالروح " مُكَلِّمِينَ  بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ،  مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ  "  (أفسس5/19). وأيضًا  "لِتَسْكُنْ  فِيكُمْ كَلِمَةُ اَلْمَسِيحِ بِغِنىً، وَأَنْتُمْ بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ مُعَلِّمُونَ  وَمُنْذِرُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً، بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ  رُوحِيَّةٍ، بِنِعْمَةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ "  (كولوسي3/16). كما  يرنم السمائيون أيضًا ويُسبّحون الآب والابن وهم يترنّمون ترنيمة جديدة قائلين  " وَهُمْ  يَتَرَنَّمُونَ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً قَائِلِينَ:  مُسْتَحِقٌّ أَنْتَ (أيها  الحمل– المسيح) أَنْ  تَأْخُذَ اَلسِّفْرَ وَتَفْتَحَ خُتُومَهُ، لأَنَّكَ ذُبِحْتَ وَاِشْتَرَيْتَنَا  لِلَّهِ بِدَمِكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَشَعْبٍ وَأُمَّةٍ،  وَجَعَلْتَنَا لإِلَهِنَا مُلُوكاً وَكَهَنَةً، فَسَنَمْلِكُ عَلَى اَلأَرْضِ.  ونَظَرْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ حَوْلَ اَلْعَرْشِ  وَاَلْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَاَلشُّيُوخِ، وَكَانَ عَدَدُهُمْ رَبَوَاتِ رَبَوَاتٍ  وَأُلُوفَ أُلُوفٍ، قَائِلِينَ  بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: مُسْتَحِقٌّ هُوَ اَلْحَمَلُ اَلْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ  اَلْقُدْرَةَ وَاَلْغِنَى وَاَلْحِكْمَةَ وَاَلْقُوَّةَ وَاَلْكَرَامَةَ  وَاَلْمَجْدَ وَاَلْبَرَكَةَ. وَكُلُّ خَلِيقَةٍ مِمَّا فِي اَلسَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى  اَلأَرْضِ وَتَحْتَ اَلأَرْضِ، وَمَا عَلَى اَلْبَحْرِ، كُلُّ مَا فِيهَا،  سَمِعْتُهَا قَائِلَةً: لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى اَلْعَرْشِ وَلِلْحَمَلِ اَلْبَرَكَةُ  وَاَلْكَرَامَةُ وَاَلْمَجْدُ وَاَلسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ  اَلآبِدِينَ. "  (رؤيا5/9-13).
(2)    كما لا  يمكن أن تشير الترانيم إلى شيء في الإسلام ولاهي معروفة عن المسلمين، منلما هي عند  المسيحيين واليهود. بل تقوم العبادة الإسلامية في صلواتها  الخمس المفروضه على الركوع والدعاء، وأنَّ الترنيمة شيء والشريعة شيء آخر،  فالترنيمة هي أغنية روحيّة وتسبحه لله أمّا الشريعة فهي ناموس أو قانون ودستور  ينظّم سلوك الأفراد وعلاقتهم بعضهم ببعض وعلاقتهم بالله من حيث الثواب والعقاب.  أمّا الأذان فهو دعوة للناس وتذكير لهم بمواقيت الصلاة.
(3)    كما أن  قيدار ليست مذكورة دائمًا بما يُرضي هؤلاء الكتاب، يقول الكتاب بالروح  " وَيْلِي  لِغُرْبَتِي فِي مَاشِكَ لِسَكَنِي فِي خِيَامِ قِيدَارَ! طَالَ عَلَى نَفْسِي  سَكَنُهَا مَعَ مُبْغِضِ السَّلاَمِ. أَنَا سَلاَمٌ وَحِينَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ فَهُمْ  لِلْحَرْبِ "  (مزمور120/5-7)، "  فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ لِي السَّيِّدُ: " فِي  مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ، وَبَقِيَّةُ  عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ  إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ"  (إشعياء21/16-17)،  " كُلُّ  غَنَمِ قِيدَارَ تَجْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكِ. كِبَاشُ نَبَايُوتَ تَخْدِمُكِ  "(إشعياء60/7)،  " هَكَذَا  قَالَ الرَّبُّ. قُومُوا اصْعَدُوا إِلَى قِيدَارَ. اخْرِبُوا بَنِي  الْمَشْرِقِ "  (إرميا49/28).
(4)    وليس من  المحتّم أن تشير قيدار إلى الإسلام وإن كانت من قبائل العرب لأنَّ من المؤكّد أنَّ  كثيرًا من قبائل العرب كانت قبل الإسلام، تُدين بالدين المسيحي مثل قبيلة حمير  وغسان وربيع ونجران والحيرة!! وتشير بقية الآيات إلى انتشار الديانة المسيحية سواء  في بلاد العرب أو في جزائر البحر (الآية10).
(5)    كما أنَّ  الاحتجاج بانطباق النبوّة على نبي المسلمين بالقول أنَّ سالع هي مكة أكبر خطأ  تاريخي وجغرافي فهناك معجم البلدان، أطلس المدن والمواقع العربية للجزائري وكلاهما  يقولان: إنَّ سالع منطقة ذو جبال صخرية توجد في الشام وبالتحديد في منطقة بالأردن  تسمّى البتراء اليوم. ولا علاقة نهائيًا بين مكّة وسالع ولا تشابه حتى من النوع  الذي قد يقترب من الشك.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أكملوا السحق يا إخوتي!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 سبتمبر 2012)

>+ روحــــّوا القلوب ساعة:
1-جبل المُّريا::الذى كان سيتم ذبح الإبن الوحيد الحبيب الحر إسحق علي قمته>>>جعلوه جبل المروة الموجود بالحجاز.
2-[جاءالله من تيمان والقدوس من جبل فاران  حبقوق3ايه3 ]>>>>>>جعلوا  تيمان وفاران حدانا   في   البلد فى مكة 
-عندينا   تيمان وفاران حدانا فى البلد.
3-   فاران وسعيير   عملوها عندهم فى بكة
4-وادى الــُبــكاء...واشجار البُّكا ....  جعلوها  بكة مكة .
5-سالع عملوها  جبل سلع وفى مكة برضه..
6- قيدار ...وسنة الاجير قيدار تاعتنا    عندينا وحدانا فى البلد فى مكة البكة .
طب والذى  نفس إليكتريك كارنت   فى يده خايف أصحى بكره الصبح  ألاقي إسكندرية 
فى مكة 
مجرد:: "  ترويح للقلوب ساعة " ...


----------

